# Theramores Sturz eine Enttäuschung :(



## Doofkatze (18. September 2012)

Ich hatte irgendwie viel viel mehr erwartet. Sowohl spieltechnisch als auch storytechnisch war das irgendwie ein "nichts".

Spieltechnisch: Die meisten Gegner haben 60.000 Trefferpunkte. Selbst Tol Barad Gegner sind bei 90.000 Trefferpunkte angekommen und da macht man immerhin bis auf Tank (der genau wie Problim locker solo tötbar ist mittlerweile) eigentlich alles alleine. Die Mehranzahl an Gegnern führt einzig dazu, das man evtl. sterben könnte, daher gibt es immerhin 2 Helfer, wobei man mEn locker 1 Gruppenmitglied weglassen könnte. Wir sind zu dritt reingegangen, der komische DK, den wir als dritte Person mitgenommen haben, war teilweise alleine unterwegs, wir sind mittem Chopper durch die Gegend gerast und haben die nächsten Gegner gesucht. Absteigen, Feuerregen Blizzard 2 Attacken, aufsteigen.
Man kommt an und wird wie in einer Questreihe erstmal hingestellt, 1 Welle Gegner töten. Wuhu Part 1 erledigt. Zu den Schiffen, Kapitäne töten, anzünden. Part 3: 25 Gegner töten. Part 4: Standarten holen + nen Katapult besiegen (warum lässt man uns gegen ein Katapult kämpfen??). Part 5: Endgegner + Gefolge töten. Ende. Da habe ich auch nichts vergessen. Da ist keine Spannung dazwischen, kein großes Gerede, keine Geschichte. Das sind Quests ohne Questtexte ohne Questgeber.

Storytechnisch: Eine Bombe fällt auf Theramore. Wir spielen Rausschmeißer für hordische Seelen. Der Endgegner bezeichnet Jaina als Flittchen. Ende. Mehr ist da nicht. Sie (Jaina) untersucht das Relikt (die Überreste der Bombe), wir holen n paar Flaggen. 


Mir fehlte total die Atmosphäre. Da war niemand der schrie, das Theramore angegriffen wird. Es fehlte ein Bösewicht wie ein Joker, der sich auf den Weg macht und mit einer Fackel alles anzündete. Der dann in die Enge getrieben den Zeppelin rief mit der Bombe, die aufs Schloss fiel, während wir drinnen waren und wir so im Schutt endeten, um danach aufzuwachen, während Theramore mittlerweile fast komplett zerstört ist und wir dann notdürftig wie in der tatsächlichen Geschichte die Besatzer töten.
Ich dachte eigentlich, Theramores Sturz sollte eine Einstimmung auf Pandaria sein. Bei mir ist es ehrlich gesagt vollkommen gescheitert. Die Stimmung fehlte. Ich verstehe da auch gar nicht, warum man mindestens 353er Equipment angelegt haben muss. Mit 300er Equipment direkt wenn man 85 wird, da könnte es für 3 Spieler tatsächlich eine Gruppenquest sein. So aber fehlte es mir persönlich an allem.

Der Hohn war für mich die Kriegsbeute. Feuerwerk. Keine verkaufbaren Speere und Schwerter als Niete (grau), nein ... Feuerwerk.


----------



## dandolor (18. September 2012)

Amen Bruder ...


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. September 2012)

Was ich am schlimmsten finde, ist die Geheimnistuerei von Blizzard bezüglich dieses Szenarios. War es denen peinlich? Jedes andere MOP Szenario ist um längen besser... Eigentlich dachte ich, die würden die anderen Szenarien weit übertreffen, aber leider war das gar nix...


----------



## Dark_Lady (18. September 2012)

> warum man mindestens 353er Equipment angelegt haben muss



heisst das, wenn man kein 353er-Itemlevel hat, kriegt man das gar net zu sehen?
Weil ich finde nirgendwo ne Quest, geschweige denn, das in Og oder Theramore irgend eine Quest aufploppt...


----------



## colt179 (18. September 2012)

Es ist alles gesagt worden,blizzard hat sich selbst übertroffen(ironie)!!!
SChade daraus hätte man mehr machen können!


----------



## inferrno (18. September 2012)

Da kann ich dir nur vollkommen zustimmen, ich hatte mir ebenfalls weitaus mehr erhofft. Es war einfach keine Story vorhanden, es erinnerte mehr an die Startquests "töte 10 hiervon und 10 davon blablabla"


Zumindest hatte ich als kriegsbeute einen 384er Zweihandstab, zwar für meinen Hexer ungeeignet, jedoch bringt er zumindest ein paar Goldstücke


----------



## Cloudsbrother (18. September 2012)

Es ist sogar schlimmer geworden als ich es bereits befürchtet habe. So ein Szenario dauert ja nicht länger als 15min und in 15min kann man (eigentlich) viel story nicht unterbringen. 

Aber da nahm ich ja an das es zumindest "ein wenig" Story gibt. 

Was haben wir denn? Wir stecken mitten in der Schlacht um Theramore drinn. Ohne irgendeine Vorbereitung. Ich hatte mir wenichstens ne billige Quest erhofft die mir sagt: "Theramore wird angegriffen! Geh mal hin!" Und während des Szenarios kommt nicht wirklich viel vor. Jainas Kommentare hätte man ach einfach mit:"Orcs sind jetzt doof!" zusammenfassen können. Es hat sich also vom Story wiedergeben innerhalb des Spiels nicht viel geändert.

Schade. Sehr schade.

Edit: Die Hordenvariante habe ich ja ebenfalls ausprobiert und finde sie ein kleines bischen Athmosphärischer. Aber auch da fehlt eine Einleitung. Ganz zu anfang wird noch gesagt das die Horde Theramore nicht einnehmen konnte und sies jetzt infiltrieren müssen. Aber wo war denn die Schlacht von der geredet wurde? Wären denn ein paar Eventmobs vor Theramore so schwierig gewesen?


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. September 2012)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Aber auch da fehlt eine Einleitung. Ganz zu anfang wird noch gesagt das die Horde Theramore nicht einnehmen konnte und sies jetzt infiltrieren müssen. Aber wo war denn die Schlacht von der geredet wurde? Wären denn ein paar Eventmobs vor Theramore so schwierig gewesen?



Scheinbar ja... Als Horde-Version erhoffte ich mir was ähnliches als "Vorgeschichte" wie das Eröffnungsvideo für MOP: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8VzSiCbPQ8o
Einfach nur ein kleines Video an den Anfang, WARUM wir eigentlich plötzlich in Theramore stehen und alles wäre gut gewesen... Aber leider Fehlanzeige...
(Komisch, so enttäuscht war ich bisher noch nie von WoW...)


----------



## Progamer13332 (18. September 2012)

naja bisher war eigl kein event von blizz wirklich bewegend...


----------



## Xidish (18. September 2012)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> naja bisher war eigl kein event von blizz wirklich bewegend...


Dann hast Du selbst als "Progamer"^^ noch nicht wirklich viel erlebt. 

zum Thema:
Ich habe das um Theramore noch nicht erlebt.
Wenn es aber nur das und so sein sollte, ist das wirklich enttäuschend.
Blizzard hatte ganz laut angekündigt, daß vor MoP eine ganze Reihe Events über einen längeren Zeitraum stattfinden sollten.
War das alles nur heiße Werbeluft?!

greetz


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (18. September 2012)

Jaja, traurig is es wirklich. Normal gehöre ich hier im Forum zu den "Defenders of Blizzard", aber hier gibt es einfach nichts zu verteidigen, das komplette Szenario ist einfach nur traurig. Das soll mich auf MoP einstimmen? DAS????????

Ich hab zu BC-Zeiten mit WoW angefangen und zu Wotlk gabs ein Hammer-Event! Nekropolen weltweit! Zombies steckten Spieler mit einer Seuche an, die sie weiter verbreiteten! Die Nekropolen droppten Dinge, wie Rüstungen und das Schmuckstück, in Karazahn gabs die Fledermaus als Pet und eine Axt, die einen in den Gitaristen der Blizz-Ingame-Band verwandelte.

Zu Wotlk gabs auch ein sehr tolles Event: Risse in der Welt, die geschlossen werden mussten, zig verschiedene Elementare drum herum die diese Risse beschützen. Daneben noch Bosse in Classic Inis, die Beute droppten! Neben diesen Elementen-Events gabs noch die Rückeroberung von Gnomeregan/Echo-Inseln, hier gabs mehrere Quests und Phasing, als Belohnung einen Umhang, der einen an das Event erinnert.

MoP: Szenario Untergang Theramores.... Gegner umhauen.....hoffen, dass es keine Bugs gibt, die das Szenario unspielbar machen......und Ende.

Ich finde es echt sehr Schade, hatte schon in meiner Gilde drüber diskutiert. Wir hatten alle zumindest auf eine Questreihe gehofft, die zu diesem Szenario hinführen sollte. Ich malte mir da eine Hordefestung aus, in der diese Bombe entwickelt wurde, ein Ork-Bösewicht Dr. Devil mit einem Goblin, Minihim, entwickeln eine Bombe und als Alli muss man mit nem S7-Agenten, Austin Mighty, den Einsatz verhindern, als Hordler den Einsatz unterstützen. Die Bombe kommt zum Einsatz und los gehts ins Szenario!

Wäre das wirklich so schwer gewesen Blizz?

Ich weiß ja nich wie es euch geht, aber so etwas gibt den WoW-Kritikern doch mehr (in diesem Fall gerechtfertigte) Nahrung! :-/


----------



## Raijka (18. September 2012)

Tja ich schliesse mich meinen vorrednern an einfach nur Schrott was Blizz da abgeliefert hat. Mop beginnt wie Cata endet Langweilig und unepisch. Was hätte man aus dem wohl wichtigsten Start Event zu Mop alles machen können. Der Fall von Theramore verkommt zu einem beiläufigen Nichts an Spannung fehlt es komplett.


Ich Frage mich was das soll so eine Zumutung den vielen Spielern anzutun die auf ein Event von Epischen Ausmaß gewartet haben (zumindest ich hatte mir viel mehr erhofft).

Es ist eine Schande.


----------



## Reph (18. September 2012)

NOT VERY EPIC


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. September 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Blizzard hatte ganz laut angekündigt, daß vor MoP eine ganze Reihe Events über einen längeren Zeitraum stattfinden sollten.
> War das alles nur heiße Werbeluft?!



- 35% Nerf von DS (unangekündigt)
- 3 Tage das Ragnaros-HC-Mount for free (Bug)
- Theramore-Szenario (teilweise verbuggt bei den Kanonen)
- *überleg*

Immerhin 3 Dinge


----------



## Annovella (18. September 2012)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Blizzard hat sich die letzten 1,5 Jahre insgesamt 0(Null) Mühe für das Spiel gegeben. Zumindest alles was bis jetzt live ist. Ich warte bevor ich mir MoP kaufe. Zwar hat Blizzard 1,5 Jahre lang nichts getan und so müsste es das beste AddOn werden, was wir je gesehen haben, aber irgendwie scheint es mir, als hätten alle WoW Mitarbeiter selbst die Lußt an WoW verloren. Als wollten sie das Spiel irgendwie über die Runden kriegen, übers Wasser halten. Mehr nicht. Damals steckte Herzblut in dem Spiel, in jedem kleinen Detail.

Was ich mir auch schon lange erwünsche: Quests die gesprochen werden. Zwar bin ich ein D3 Hasser, aber dort werden die Quests allesamt von dem jeweiligen NPC gesprochen. Soetwas gibt gleihc viel mehr athmosphäre. Man fühlt sich mehr verbunden mit der kommenden Situation. Nach 8 Jahren WoW muss man immernoch jede Quest angucken und lesen, als wären alle Quest-NPCs taubstumm.


----------



## Rasgaar (18. September 2012)

Seit dem Szenario fange sogar ich als WoW Fanboi an zu zweifeln!
Bitte Blizzard, lasst mich nicht im Regen stehen mit MoP!


----------



## Hsvfan (18. September 2012)

Ich kann mich da den ganzen Vorrednern nur anschliessen....hatte zumindest igendwie gehofft das 
es vielleicht eine kleine Pre-Quest Reihe gibt die dich geschichtlich und schlussendlich ins
Szenario führt. Aber da war ja nix....ein kurzes Video und das wars....also Geschichte
sieht anders aus.


----------



## Moktheshock (18. September 2012)

Ich find den Move von Blizzard total genial :-)

mir wäre es eigentlich noch viel viel viel lieber gewesen sie hätten gar nichts gemacht :-)
Und in Sturmwind und Orgrimmar nur nen Spiegel aufgestellt wo man rein gucken kann der sagt "Ja du hast recht alles ist scheiße"

Ich mein Dunkle Portal zu BC pre alle am maulen wie scheiße es is
Die Zombies sind los zu WOTLK alle am maulen wie scheiße es is und mimimi bis es weg is
Dann kam Cata "Hey die Elementare überrennen uns lasst Gnome Sandsäcke schleppen die doppelt so groß sind omg is das scheiße mimimimi scheiß blizzard mach sowas net mehr"

Ich bin da vlt unvoreingenommen in das Event rein bzw. mit der einfachen Erwartung 5-10 min Spaß mit der Gilde zu haben^^ die hatten wir auch.

Natürlich hätte ich mir ein Event von den Ausmaßen einer großen schlacht im Brachland gewünscht die als Höhe Punkt dann den Bombenabwurf auf Theramore bedeutet! bzw. eine Seeschlacht aber Hey "der Spatz in der Hand is besser als die Taube auf dem dach"

Dürft mich nun auch gern alle als Fanboy oder Nerd beschimpfen is mir in dem Sinne sowas von Schnuppe, da die Meisten die Maulen wie scheiße das is mit dem Event und wie scheiße das Spiel doch allgemein is die sind die immer Maulen und die sind die am 25ten um 00uhr eh wieder als erste in WoW rum rennen^^

ansonsten hab ich euch alle Lieb und wünsch euch noch eine heitere Diskussion


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. September 2012)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> heisst das, wenn man kein 353er-Itemlevel hat, kriegt man das gar net zu sehen?
> Weil ich finde nirgendwo ne Quest, geschweige denn, das in Og oder Theramore irgend eine Quest aufploppt...



es gab auch keine quest. du meldest dich über den dungeonbowser, mit maximal zwei weiteren spielern an.  benötigt wird ein itemlvl-schnitt von 353, mit meinem twink kam ich nämlich nicht rein.... warum auch immer... aber ein zweites mal, möchte ich auch garnicht hin.

auch wenn ich, nach dem ganzen cata-müll, nicht wirklich viel erwartet hatte, musste ich bei diesem szenario doch laut lachen..... viel wirbel um nichts... 

wie oben schon beschrieben, wirklich der hammer, waren die pre events noch nie... aber ein klein wenig mehr, wäre nach 10 monaten luschencontent doch angebracht gewesen.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (18. September 2012)

An diejenigen die nun befürchten das dass ganze MoP Addon so ..."liebevoll" ist. 

Das Addon ist wesentlich besser in einigen belangen und selbst die Szenarien dort sind Atmophärischer. Allerdings haben die genauso wenig Story. Was man von denen aber auch nicht erwartet. Hier Beim Theramore Szenario wurde es uns aber groß angepriesen.

Das Event ist (aus meiner Sicht) mies, aber das addon sein Geld auf jedenfall wert.


----------



## Irinii (18. September 2012)

Die heilige Kuh wird weiterhin gemolken, solange sie noch Milch gibt. Blizzard muss keine Innovationen und interessanten Content mehr bieten, denn der Sch... wird ja eh trotzdem gekauft. Traurig, aber wahr. Meine Reise war mit Cataclysm am Ende.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (18. September 2012)

Interessant find ich allerdings das Theramor nach dem absolvieren des Szenarios auch im Spiel selbst zerstört ist. Vorher nicht.

Ich habe auch einen Npc in der nähe gefunden am Ende der langen Brücke. Viel sagen tut er nicht, aber interessant ist das dieser zur Fraktion "Hüter der Zeit" gehört. Wenn man sie anklickt steht da: Benötigt Erweiterung: Mists of Pandria.
Es wäre also möglich das man mit dem Addon dann zwischen den beiden Theramore Varianten hin und her wechseln kann. Einen anderen Sinn kann ich mir nicht erklären, aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ne Idee.


----------



## IchbinArzt (18. September 2012)

Was habt Ihr eigentlich alle immer ? Nur noch am meckern......Ich lese nur noch http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fgyusSOqM70

Zugegeben das Theramore Szenario hätte man noch schicker verpacken können aber deswegen gleich rumweinen ?
Neben Daily Quests, Raid Instanzen, 5er Instanzen und PvP bietet Blizzard jetzt auch Haustierkämpfe und Szenarios an. 
Szenarios und Haustierkämpfe sollen kleine Abwechslungen sein und kein Hauptkontent.....

Ich hab die anderen Szenarios auf der Beta schon gespielt und sie gefallen mir als kleine Abwechslung sehr gut und 
bin dankbar dafür........

Grüße,

Doc.


----------



## Eluneszorn (18. September 2012)

Ich denke Blizzard wollte der Spielerschaft wirklich mal den Spiegel vorhalten um zu zeigen das sie es auch anders können wenn immer nur gemault wird.
Theramores Sturz wird in die Geschichte von WoW als eines der schlechtesten Dinge eingehen die Blizzard je seinen Spielern vorgesetzt hat.
Und wer hat Schuld?
Die Spieler die die Foren vollheulen das sie das Scheisse finden und das auch und das auch und das andere sowieso.
Nun hat Blizzard seiner geneigten Kundschaft mal gezeigt das sie auch anders können als die übliche Firmenpolitik: "Its done when its done"


----------



## Virikas (18. September 2012)

Ok .. Das Szenario sollte nie das Pre event sein (laut Blue Post), sondern lediglich das erste Szenario ingame sein.
Außerdem sollen Szenarien "geschichtliche Hintergründe" erläutern bzw. Story erzählen.

Soweit so gut.. Dummerweise erzählt das Szenario absolut rein gar nichts (zumindest aus Allysicht, die Hordeversion kenn ich nicht, vermute aber die ist nicht besser).
Jaina sollte doch "der Racheengel" werden? Kommt nicht im Szenario vor.
Warum greift die Horde überhaupt Theramore an und warum tut sie das genau jetzt?
Was hat es mit der fokussierenden Iris auf sich, die Jaina unbedingt retten will?

Nach dem Szenario bleiben mir nur Fragezeichen. 

Technisch gesehen mag das alles sauebr gelöst sein, aber das was normalerweise selbst in den kleinsten Questtexten drin ist, nämlich, dass eine Geschichte erzählt wird geht mir hier total ab.
Schiff -> Bombe -> Reste beseitigen fertig
Selbst die NPC Monologe helfen da absolut null weiter.

Auf einer "hey das ist Fun" Skala von 1-10 kriegt das Szenario eine -30.
Ganz ganz ganz schlecht gemacht und über alle Maßen enttäuschend. Selbst dann, wenn man es nicht als Pre Event sieht.


----------



## fraudani (18. September 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Ok .. Das Szenario sollte nie das Pre event sein (laut Blue Post), sondern lediglich das erste Szenario ingame sein.
> Außerdem sollen Szenarien "geschichtliche Hintergründe" erläutern bzw. Story erzählen.
> 
> Soweit so gut.. Dummerweise erzählt das Szenario absolut rein gar nichts (zumindest aus Allysicht, die Hordeversion kenn ich nicht, vermute aber die ist nicht besser).
> ...




Ich hab gestern Abend die Hordeversion gemacht. Weil man als Einzelspieler selbst nach 30 Minuten noch nicht dran kam, wurde ich von zwei anderen mitgenommen, von denen wenigstens einer zuvor schon drin war. Story war da gar keine, und ich bin im Grunde nur dem, der schon mal drin war hinterhergerannt und hab paar Mobs umgehauen. Zuvor stand ich in OG und hab drauf gewartet, dass evtl. Garrosh oder irgendeiner seiner Handlanger sein Häuschen verlässt und irgendwas erzählt, warum wir jetzt plötzlich einfach mal so nach Theramore rennen sollen.

Das Szenario war kurz, inhaltlich nicht wirklich sinnvoll und von der Story her so gar nicht nachvollziehbar. Warum gab es in Theramore aktuell keine normalen Bürger sondern nur Wachleute und so viele Schiffe? Was treiben die Alllies dort und wenn das wichtig ist, warum wissen wir davon nichts? Warum rennt die Horde einfach so, ohne expliziten Befehl oder Aufruf nach Freiwilligen da rüber?

Außerdem dachte ich, wir dürften mit dem Zeppelin mitfliegen, wo man dann entweder vor Ort an Land geht und Mann gegen Mann kämpft oder von Bord aus bisschen Bomben abwirft und gezielt versucht die Gebäude und den ganzen Hafen platt zu machen. Etwas aufregender halt, und mit zivilen Opfern, weil das nunmal im Krieg (leider) so ist.

Und wenn es schon kein "richtiges" Event gibt, wie das bei den vorherigen Erweiterungen der Fall war, hätte dieses Szenario wirklich mehr Story und mehr Einstimmung gebraucht. So wie es jetzt ist, macht das absolut keinen Sinn. 

Im Übrigen macht es auch keinen Sinn, dass da jetzt schon Pandas in den Hauptstädten stehen. Der Krieg hat noch gar nicht angefangen und die Insel wurde noch gar nicht entdeckt... was zum Henker machen dann die Pandas in OG und SW? 

Ich freu mich auf die Erweiterung, aber die Umsetzung der Einstimmung auf das, was kommen wird, ist dieses Mal leider wirklich schlecht gelungen. In einer Woche stehen wir auf Pandaria und die einzige Sache, die bis jetzt darauf hindeutet, sind Pandas, die fälschlicherweise jetzt schon in den Städten stehen und dieser völlig sinnfreie, mickrige Angriff auf Theramore ...


----------



## Magogan (18. September 2012)

Dann freut euch schon auf Stufe 90, denn wenn ihr dann ein zufälliges Szenario macht, könnt ihr auch in der Stufe-90-Version von Theramores Sturz landen ...

Das Szenario finde ich einfach zu kurz, langweilig und viel zu leicht. Warum kann man nicht einfach die Ausrüstung der Spieler in diesem Szenario auf ein passendes Niveau skalieren, sodass sie wenigstens ein wenig Herausforderung haben? Wer trägt denn bitte nach knapp 10 Monaten Drachenseele noch itemlvl 353?


----------



## Combust90 (18. September 2012)

Wie schon kritisiert wurde, finde ich auch, dass es an Story fehlt. Man weiß eigentlich nicht so recht was los ist. Man hätte den Anfang z.B. so gestalten können (Allianz): Man erfährt vom König, dass Theramore angegriffen wird. Also begebt man sich mit dem Schiff dort hin. In der ferne sieht man die Stadt schon. Plötzlich erscheint eine gewaltige, violette Explosion. Theramore würde zerstört. 

Das was man in dem Szenario machen musste und auch den Schwierigkeitsgrad finde ich ok. Es fehlt halt nur am drum herum. So für zwischendurch mal ist es ok.


----------



## Virikas (18. September 2012)

fraudani schrieb:


> Im Übrigen macht es auch keinen Sinn, dass da jetzt schon Pandas in den Hauptstädten stehen. Der Krieg hat noch gar nicht angefangen und die Insel wurde noch gar nicht entdeckt... was zum Henker machen dann die Pandas in OG und SW?



Mit seeeehr viel wohlwollen könnte man das als Vorbereitung sehen .oO



> Ich freu mich auf die Erweiterung, aber die Umsetzung der Einstimmung auf das, was kommen wird, ist dieses Mal leider wirklich schlecht gelungen.



Um genau zu sein findet diesmal keine statt. Sein wir ehrlich: Am Release Tag machts "Plop" ich renn in die Burg SW, krieg meine Quest, gehe an Board des Luftschiffes und flieg nach Pandaria.
Warum weiss ich nicht. Ich weiss nichtmal was Pandaria ist. (Immer davon ausgehend, dass ich nicht dröflzig Foren gelesen habe.)

Genau das was jetzt mit dem Szenario stattfindet, dieses hineinwerfen in etwas, dass geschichtlich nirgends erläutert oder zumindest eingeführt ist, wird auch mit Pandaria geschehen.
Das finde ich seeeehr schade.

Theramore könnte man noch damit begründen, dass man ja das Buch Tides of war lesen könnte. Dummerweise erscheint es auf Deutsch erst im Oktober und damit zu spät.
Damit man das Szenario versteht müsste man es vorher gelesen haben.

Alles in allem ist MoP, trotz dass ich es von der Auslegung an sich und der optischen Darstellung von Pandaria bisher für das beste Addon halte, das schlechtest eingeführte.
*Schnipps* Patchday *bums* Leveln

Ich bin da von Blizz absolut enttäuscht.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (18. September 2012)

hab zwar noch nicht alle Eure Beiträge gelesen (weil ich gelich zur Schicht muß) aber es erübrigt isch für mich mein Topic "ist da ein Bug im Szenario" zu erstellen

aber von vorne:
gestern nach Feierabend hier bei buffed gesehen, daß das Szenario auf fast allen Servern offen sein soll 
 "ja ist denn schon Mittwoch" dachte ich mir und dann direkt die Depri-Vermutung "wir auf Malorne müssen sicher wieder warten"
naja, trotzdem mit meinem Main eingelogged und über DF dann angemeldet (thx an buffed, sonst hätte ich´s erst von meinen Gildies erfahren) und nach über 20 Minuten endlich drin
uff, wieso werde ich direkt von ner Horde Allies angegriffen? achso, bin mal wieder der Ersatz für einen leaved-player
naja, alles schön zusammen mit den 2 anderen geschnetzelt, den Krieger immer schön hochgehelt (obwohl es ja hies, daß Heiler & Tank hier nicht benötigt werden)
*pop* was war das? ah, ok, also eine Phase geschafft
wir rennen einfach durch die Gegend (der Krieger kennt wohl den Weg) und schnetzeln und kämpfen dann gegen nen Panzer wie man ihn von Tausendwinter kennt
dann in eine Festung die (leider) wie bei Durmholde usw. aufgebaut ist, also mal eben die Flure leeren, einmal hoch, dort schnetzeln und dann (wie immer) runter in den Keller
hatte aber einen Kurzzeit-Bug, meine fette Eule blieb an dem Stuhl im Obergeschoß hängen und lies sich nicht wegbewegen. als ich dann mal kurz in Katze morphte, kam ich dran vorbei, rannte runter *pop* ein Screenshot wurde erstellt, weil ich das Szenraio geschafft hatte
also haben die 2 es sogar alleine hinbekommen, und ich nichts davon mitbekommen
meine Beute (woher auch immer die kam) war ein schöner Stab, der viel mehr ZM hat als meine Waffe+Nebenhand aus den Brunnen-Inis, aber zufrieden
als ich das Portal nach Ogg anklickte kam noch ne kurze Sequenz wo Goblins ne Bombe auf Theramore warfen und dann war ich in Ogg

hmm, wenn ich Euch richtig verstehe, fehlte bei meinem Run also nicht wirklich was
wo war denn Jaina? da wurde doch ein SOOOOOOOOOOOO großes Geheimnis draus gemacht. ich dachte die sieht man dann, wie sie sauer wird, hört sie evtl. fluchen und hat dann die neue Darstellung 

schade Blizz, da habt ihr mich seit langem mal enttäuscht  (obwohl Casual, trotzdem Fanman von WoW)
hatte sowas erwartet, wie damals in WotLK, wo die Sache mit Unterstadt-Kampf war oder wie die Verlassenen in den Kampf beim LK eingreifen
aber so war es nicht wirklich das Erwartete und Versprochene

nein, gehöre nicht zu den Mimimi-Leuten


----------



## Fedaykin (18. September 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein findet diesmal keine statt. Sein wir ehrlich: Am Release Tag machts "Plop" ich renn in die Burg SW, krieg meine Quest, gehe an Board des Luftschiffes und flieg nach Pandaria.
> Warum weiss ich nicht. Ich weiss nichtmal was Pandaria ist. (Immer davon ausgehend, dass ich nicht dröflzig Foren gelesen habe.)



Das Intro Video dieser Quest verdeutlicht eigentlich sehr gut warum wir in dieses bisher unbekannte Land fahren/fliegen und was wir da machen sollen. Was hättest du denn mehr erwartet?



Langsuir schrieb:


> Genau das was jetzt mit dem Szenario stattfindet, dieses hineinwerfen in etwas, dass geschichtlich nirgends erläutert oder zumindest eingeführt ist, wird auch mit Pandaria geschehen.
> Das finde ich seeeehr schade.



Auf das Szenario gehe ich gleich ein, aber nochmal, das kurze Rendervideo erklärt den Aufbruch nach Pandaria ganz gut....



Langsuir schrieb:


> Theramore könnte man noch damit begründen, dass man ja das Buch Tides of war lesen könnte. Dummerweise erscheint es auf Deutsch erst im Oktober und damit zu spät.
> Damit man das Szenario versteht müsste man es vorher gelesen haben.



Ich verstehe das Szenario auch so....



Langsuir schrieb:


> Alles in allem ist MoP, trotz dass ich es von der Auslegung an sich und der optischen Darstellung von Pandaria bisher für das beste Addon halte, das schlechtest eingeführte.
> *Schnipps* Patchday *bums* Leveln
> 
> Ich bin da von Blizz absolut enttäuscht.



Wie gesagt...da ist ein bißchen mehr. Interessant wäre noch zu wissen wie groß dein Wissenstand aus der Beta ist.

Und nun zum Szenario:

ich habe es bisher noch nicht gespielt, habe aber das vollständige Allianz Video auf mmochampion angesehen.

Es ist eine kurzweilige, nette Unterhaltung. Natürlich bietet es für Spieler mit einem durchschnittlichen Itemlevel von 400 keine wirkliche Herausforderung, das stimmt. Dies könnte man Blizzard ggf. vorhalten, dass keine individuelle Itemskalierung erfolgt, wie schwierig dies programmiertechnisch ist, kann ich absolut nicht beurteilen.

Die Szenarios sind ein kurzweiliger Spass von 15 Minuten. Wirklich viel Story kann man in 15 Minuten nicht verpacken. Wir sehen das Theramore angegriffen wird und schreiten als kleine Eingreiftruppe ein. Soweit so gut, bis dahin nichts verwerfliches. Ich würde, wenn überhaupt, Blizzard lediglich negativ ankreiden, dass sie keinen emotional packenden Start und Ende programmiert haben. Wir starten auf dem Schiff, es endet mit Jaina wie sie sich wegportet. Da hätte, nein müsste, man etwas mehr machen, das ist wirklich ein wenig dürftig. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass das Szenario genau sein Ziel trifft. Es ist kurzweiliges Intermezzo auf Theramore und wir bekommen mit wir diese kleine Halbinsel vernichtet wird. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.

Die Frage ist doch, mit welcher Erwartungshaltung man an dieses erste Szenario herangeht. Wenn die eigene Erwartungshaltung nicht erfüllt wird, stellt sich die Frage, ob man dies dem Entwickler ankreiden darf, oder, ob man überlegen sollte inwiefern die eigene Erwartungshaltung ggf. ein wenig zu hoch war oder ist.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Annovella (18. September 2012)

fraudani schrieb:


> Im Übrigen macht es auch keinen Sinn, dass da jetzt schon Pandas in den Hauptstädten stehen. Der Krieg hat noch gar nicht angefangen und die Insel wurde noch gar nicht entdeckt... was zum Henker machen dann die Pandas in OG und SW?



Ohje das stimmt aber zu 100%.

Total sinnlos. Das wäre ja so, als würden damals die Indianer in Spanien, Portugal, England & Frankreich herumstehen mit Bannern und Wildpferden und für ihr Land werben ehe es überhaupt entdeckt wurde...

Was haben sich die Blizzardmitarbeite da nur bei gedacht? Ist das soeine Art "prollen"? Und erzählt mir nicht, die Pandas sind zuerst bei uns gewesen! Wie Pandaria entdeckt wird(was ja erst noch passieren wird) wissen wir ja alleine aus dem Cinematic-Intro.

Viel schwachsinn, den Blizz verzapft. Und das seit mitte Cata.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (18. September 2012)

ohne jetzt nochmal auf irgendeinen beitrag hier einzugehen; eins kann man sich sicher sein: schlechtestes Pre-Event das je rauskam, da war sogar das von Cata besser.


----------



## Sano (18. September 2012)

Grüße Euch,
Hat von euch auch jemand das Problem, das man über das Anmelde-Tool in keine Gruppe kommt?
Ich habe nun gestern Abend mit meiner Mage und heute morgen mit meiner Pala über 30 Minuten gewartet.
Eine Gruppe habe ich mit beiden nicht bekommen. Ist das ein Bug? Weil ich denke zur Zeit müssten 
doch alle Welt in dieses Szenario stürmen und die Wartezeit bei unter ner Sekunde liegen, wegen Klassen-
unabhängigkeit.

Gruß Sano


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. September 2012)

Schaut Euch mal das offizielle Forum an.... Ein Beitrag schon voll und somit zu, ein weiterer Beitrag wird bald das gleiche Schicksal erleiden. Und alle Spieler sind sich diesmal einig...


----------



## Brother Marine (18. September 2012)

Sano schrieb:


> Weil ich denke zur Zeit müssten
> doch alle Welt in dieses Szenario stürmen und die Wartezeit bei unter ner Sekunde liegen, wegen Klassen-
> unabhängigkeit.
> 
> Gruß Sano



Ich schätze Mal, genau das ist das Problem. Die Server müssen derzeit so viele Instanzen öffnen, dass einfach irgendwann nicht mehr geht und gewartet werden muss bis wieder Platz ist. Mal laienhaft in den Raum geworfen, macht aber Sinn


----------



## Annovella (18. September 2012)

Sano schrieb:


> Grüße Euch,
> Hat von euch auch jemand das Problem, das man über das Anmelde-Tool in keine Gruppe kommt?
> Ich habe nun gestern Abend mit meiner Mage und heute morgen mit meiner Pala über 30 Minuten gewartet.
> Eine Gruppe habe ich mit beiden nicht bekommen. Ist das ein Bug? Weil ich denke zur Zeit müssten
> ...



Naja, du kannst das Event schon fast alleine machen. Ausserdem findest du gleich 100 Spieler mit einem Ausruf in dem /1 oder /2 Channel. Einfach mit zwei anderen Spieler aus der Freundesliste, Gilde oder Handels/Allgemeinchannel anmelden und fertig.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (18. September 2012)

@DarthMarkus

Ja in der Hordenversion wird die gute Jaina gleich ganz weggelassen. Auf der Allianzseite taucht sie zwar auf, aber das macht es nicht besser.


----------



## Whizzlefizz (18. September 2012)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie Blizz das balancen will. Momentan siehts so aus als könnte man ein Szenario, egal in welchem Spec solo spielen. Zu dritt keinerlei Herausforderung. Liegt wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich daran, dass man jetz mit Itemlevel Drölfmillionen mit n bisschen Geduld und Skill auch die Heroinstanzen solo ausräumt (da wos die Mechaniken erlauben). Werden die Szenarios jetz mit MoP wieder härter bin ich allerdings gespannt wie das mit den Gruppenkonstellationen aussehen wird. Mit Tank und Heiler reingehn macht das ganze sicher einfacher, wobei Blizz in den Szenarien von diesem System wegwill. Bin gespannt wie das in ner Woche aussieht.

edit: Auch wenn ichs 3 mal geschrieben hab, sooo gespannt bin ich dann doch nich. Mein Vokabular gibt nur nich mehr her.


----------



## Bandit 1 (18. September 2012)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> An diejenigen die nun befürchten das dass ganze MoP Addon so ..."liebevoll" ist.
> 
> Das Addon ist wesentlich besser in einigen belangen und selbst die Szenarien dort sind Atmophärischer. Allerdings haben die genauso wenig Story. Was man von denen aber auch nicht erwartet. Hier Beim Theramore Szenario wurde es uns aber groß angepriesen.
> 
> Das Event ist (aus meiner Sicht) mies, aber das addon sein Geld auf jedenfall wert.



34 Euro ist es garantiert wert. Die weiteren 12 Euro - auch kein Problem....

....das ich gerade GW 2 ..... Ja ein gewaltiges.

Bis auf angeblich mangelndes Endgame, ich bin nun endlich 50 ^^ , ist es nämlich ein gutes Spiel.

Aber ich sehe es positiv, bis ich mit MoP anfange sind die Startgebiete leer.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. September 2012)

Die ersten beiden Szenarien kommen mit Patch 5.0.4, werden aber *erst ein paar Wochen vor der Veröffentlichung von* Mists of Pandaria aktiviert. Weitere Informationen hierzu findet ihr auf der Titelseite dieses Blogs, also schaut immer mal wieder vorbei.

Quelle: Überlebensratgeber zu 5.0.4

2 Szenarien?


----------



## Cloudsbrother (18. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Die ersten beiden Szenarien kommen mit Patch 5.0.4, werden aber *erst ein paar Wochen vor der Veröffentlichung von* Mists of Pandaria aktiviert. Weitere Informationen hierzu findet ihr auf der Titelseite dieses Blogs, also schaut immer mal wieder vorbei.
> 
> Quelle: Überlebensratgeber zu 5.0.4
> 
> 2 Szenarien?



Vielleicht sehen sies als 2 Szenarien da es ja eine Horde und eine Allianz Version gibt. Oder ein Schreibfehler.


----------



## Super PePe (18. September 2012)

Man kann sich für nicht erfüllte Erwartungen nur selbst verantwortlich machen und nicht Dritte, in dem Fall Blizzard.


----------



## Ayi (18. September 2012)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> An diejenigen die nun befürchten das dass ganze MoP Addon so ..."liebevoll" ist.
> 
> Das Addon ist wesentlich besser in einigen belangen und selbst die Szenarien dort sind Atmophärischer. Allerdings haben die genauso wenig Story. Was man von denen aber auch nicht erwartet. Hier Beim Theramore Szenario wurde es uns aber groß angepriesen.
> 
> Das Event ist (aus meiner Sicht) mies, aber das addon sein Geld auf jedenfall wert.



Da kann ich mich anschließen. Theramore war jetzt nicht so der Bringer. Da hätte ich mehr erwartet. Aber MoP werde ich mir dennoch kaufen und darauf freue ich mich dann auch.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (18. September 2012)

Die Luft ist raus in Wow, egal ob neue Erweiterungen dazu kommen, immer die gleiche Leier.


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Die ersten beiden Szenarien kommen mit Patch 5.0.4, werden aber *erst ein paar Wochen vor der Veröffentlichung von* Mists of Pandaria aktiviert. Weitere Informationen hierzu findet ihr auf der Titelseite dieses Blogs, also schaut immer mal wieder vorbei.
> 
> Quelle: Überlebensratgeber zu 5.0.4
> 
> 2 Szenarien?



1x Allianz
1x Horde


----------



## Dragonfire64 (18. September 2012)

Öhm Euch ist schon klar, das das Szenario mit einem kleinen Video startet, mit dem der Angriff eingeläutet wird? Deshalb stimmt hier einfach vieles nicht!

Natürlich ist es nicht so episch wie das BC-Event, aber das habe ich auch nicht erwartet und wer die MoP-Beta hier auf Buffed verfolgt hat, der WEISS doch bereits das Szenarien eine kurzweilige Abwechslung zum schnöden Instanzalltag sind, also können doch höchstens die enttäuscht sein, die dachte, es wäre ein 3 Stunden Raid.Sorry, aber das rührt ja dann wohl eher von mangelnder Information her, als von Fehlern von Seiten der Entwickler...

Schliesslich ist auch nicht gesagt, das es das einzige Event vor MoP ist, für sich allein gesehen wäre es zu wenig, das stimmt, aber es soll ja noch eine Questline dazu kommen, die einen mehr in die Materie einfügt. (Hab aber keine Quellen, da ichs nicht wieder finde, wo es stand)

LG

Drago


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2012)

hab gestern mit meinem twink theramore gespielt und fand es zwar reichlich dahin geklatscht,aber es war ok...viel schlimmer fand ich die beiden mitstreiter,die das wohl schon durch hatten und wie es mittlerweile üblich ist ohne gruß auf die gegner losstürmen udn hacken was das zeug hält...vor allem ich hab noch das video gesehen,da klatschen die schon die gesamte gegnerschar nieder....das ist so typisch...

na da dachte ich mach auch einen zweiten versuch mit meinem main und geh mit zwei aus der gilde da rein,die noch nich drin waren...gesagt, getan,da holzen die auch gleich los was das zeug hält ohne sich einmal umgeschaut zu haben...ich mein,da bekomm ich nach 10 mon mal was neues vorgesetzt und es ist den leuten sch...egal um was es da geht,sondern nur durchrushen und beschweren wenn es mal alianzfeuerwerk gibt...
hab ich auch einmal bekommen.ich war drei mal drin und hab zwei mal was lilanes mit,für meinen twink, echt guten werten bekommen...das ist doch eigentlich das was alle wollen:immer weniger tun und dafür auch noch reich beschenkt werden...

ich mein theramore ist ein ereignis wo einfach nur viel rumgeholzt wird.keine frage,aber sind nich auch alle quests irgendwie auf dieser art?da wird es in mop wie immer auch um das niederknüppeln von gegnern gehen.aber man kann das in ruhe machen und als spiel sehen,was es nunmal ist,oder wie gehetzt durch den content rushen um gleich wieder langeweile zu haben,da man zu den ersten auf stufe 90 gehört... 

ich für mein teil werde mop in aller ruhe erobern udn lass die anderen alle flamen und rumschreien wie scheisse wow ist...wenn ich soweit sein sollte und mich das *spiel* anöden sollte,weiss ich eins auf alle fälle:dann lass ich das *spiel* wow einfach sein udn fertig...


----------



## BasiGorgo (18. September 2012)

das bisher einzig gute event war das lichking pre event...
nekropolen und die seuche. das war toll, storytechnisch stimmig und lustig! zudem gab's schicke klamotten
bc pre-event war genauso lahm...juhu prügel 30 mobs am tor zur scherbenwelt für 'nen wappenrock...oh kazzak spawnt lustig in der welt und droppt seinen trashloot auf mc niveau :x
also toll wars nicht... weder storytechnisch als auch spielerisch. quasi selbes niveau wie theramore...
und das cata pre-event war auch nüx. ich mein die überabreitungen an den zonen waren toll aber das gehörte für mich eher zum addon...
das einzig tolle am cata pre event war die heldentat dies dafür gab


----------



## Cloudsbrother (18. September 2012)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Schliesslich ist auch nicht gesagt, das es das einzige Event vor MoP ist, für sich allein gesehen wäre es zu wenig, das stimmt, aber es soll ja noch eine Questline dazu kommen, die einen mehr in die Materie einfügt. (Hab aber keine Quellen, da ichs nicht wieder finde, wo es stand)



 Oh doch das soll das Einzige sein was es zu Mop als event geben wird. Werd meine Quelle mal ebend raussuchen.

Edit: Gefunden: http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/Specials/WoW-Item-Aufwertung-Charaktermodelle-Klassenaenderungen-mit-WoW-Patch-504-1021643/

*buffed: Das Theramore-Szenario wird eine Woche vor dem Release von Mists of Pandaria verfügbar. Einige unserer Leser fragen, ob es dazu noch weitere Inhalte geben wird, Quests oder Events beispielsweise, die auf die neue Erweiterung hinarbeiten.*
*Street:* Das Theramore-Szenario ist unser Weg, mit dem wir den Launch vorbereiten, der zu dem Zeitpunkt ja nicht mehr weit weg ist. Wir haben diesmal keine Art von Geißel-Event. Ursprünglich haben wir uns drüber unterhalten, ob wir nicht eine Art von Seeschlacht einbauen, aber das war so ambitioniert, dass wir Sorgen hatten, dass es unsere Entwicklungszeit für Mists of Pandaria beschneiden würde. Wir haben uns deswegen dazu entschlossen, den Spielern lieber eine tolle Erweiterung zu bieten, die ein oder zwei Jahre anhält, als ein Event, dass es nur für ein paar Wochen gibt.


----------



## Lonesmage (18. September 2012)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Öhm Euch ist schon klar, das das Szenario mit einem kleinen Video startet, mit dem der Angriff eingeläutet wird?




Oh? Ich bekam nur ein Abschluss-Video, wo die Bombe geworfen wurde. Vielleicht haben andere es auch nicht gesehen?


----------



## Fedaykin (18. September 2012)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> das bisher einzig gute event war das lichking pre event...
> nekropolen und die seuche. das war toll, storytechnisch stimmig und lustig! zudem gabs schicke klamotten
> bc pre-event war genauso lahm...yay prügel 30 mobs am tor zur scherbenwelt für nen wappenrock...oh kazzak spawnt lustig in der welt und droppt seinen trashloot auf mc niveau :x
> also toll wars nicht... weder storytechnisch als auch spielerisch. quasi selbes niveau wie theramore...
> ...



Und was hat das jetzt mit diesem Beitrag zu tun? Nix. Das Szenario ist nicht das pre-event, es ist ein Teil davon....herrje.


----------



## garak111 (18. September 2012)

Mein Fazit: es fehlt was zu Beginn und am Ende; Das Warum und das was ist danach. ABER: 

Das Szenario ist ok, nicht toll, aber ok. Bei den vorhergenden Pre-Event gabs viele Gemaule: "Werde in der Stadt angegriffen", "dauernd das Gebebe, das nervt", "immer das Verwandeln", blablablabla. Blizzard wollte kein Pre-Event, also gabs keines. Wieder Gemaule, aber Blizzard hat Zeit gespart. Ich hoffe mal das MoP wie ein 10-Gänge-Menü wird. Da beschwer ich mich auch nicht, wenn ich gerade den Gruß aus der Küche probiert habe. 

Wenn heute jemande Wasser zu Wein wandelt, würden sich viele von euch beschweren mit "Mir ist der Wein zu süß/trocken/leicht/schwer. Könnt ich nicht ein Glas Wasser haben. 

Aber beschweren ist in und nichts ist leichter wie Kritik auszuteilen.


----------



## Virikas (18. September 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Das Intro Video dieser Quest verdeutlicht eigentlich sehr gut warum wir in dieses bisher unbekannte Land fahren/fliegen und was wir da machen sollen. Was hättest du denn mehr erwartet?



Ich will nicht ausschliessen, dass im Video mehr gezeigt wird, ich kenne nur die Beta Version mit schwarzem Bild und nur Ton.



> Ich verstehe das Szenario auch so....


Ernsthaft? Super, dann kannst du ja meine entstandenen Fragen beantworten 
- Wieso wird ausgerechnet Theramore angegriffen und nicht direkt SW? Die Bombe erschien mir groß genug
- Apropos Bombe? Wo kommt sie her, wer hat sie in Auftrag gegeben und wie konnte es sein, dass der Allianz der Bau dieses gewaltigen Dings entgangen ist?
- Wieso gab es keinerlei Luftabwehr? Ich sehe nicht einen Startversuch um den Zeppelin aufzuhalten.
- Wieso lande ich in Theramore bzw. wer hat mich hingeschickt und wer hat das so gut getimed, dass ich Sekunden nach dem Bombenabwurf ankomme?
- Wieso ist die Fokussierende Iris in Theramore? Wieso ist die so wichtig? Wieso will Jaina die Iris beschützen und nicht sofort die Reste verteidigen und die Horde sofort zurückdrängen?
- Jaina will ihre Ruhe nach der Niederlage.. Ok verständlich, aber was macht sie weiter? Ich kann mir nich vorstellen, dass sie das auf sich sitzen lässt..

Das sind die Fragen die sich in einer Hinführungsquest oder meinetwegen auch nur ein längeres Video für mich erklären müssten.



> Es ist eine kurzweilige, nette Unterhaltung. Natürlich bietet es für Spieler mit einem durchschnittlichen Itemlevel von 400 keine wirkliche Herausforderung, das stimmt.


Die nicht vorhandene Herausforderung sehe ich nichtmal als Problem. Meinethalben könnten das Level 1 Mobs sein, die vom angucken umfallen. Was mir aber nicht schmeckt ist in Theramore
abgeworfen zu werden ohne zu wissen warum und weshalb.



> Die Szenarios sind ein kurzweiliger Spass von 15 Minuten. Wirklich viel Story kann man in 15 Minuten nicht verpacken.


Doch.. die anderen Szenarios beinhalten in sich mehr Story. Aber auch da fehlt mir der jeweilige Grund dort hinzugehen. Warum -ausser um fix Valor Points abzugreifen- sollte ich geschichtlich betrachtet ein bestimmtes Szenario spielen?



> Die Frage ist doch, mit welcher Erwartungshaltung man an dieses erste Szenario herangeht. Wenn die eigene Erwartungshaltung nicht erfüllt wird, stellt sich die Frage, ob man dies dem Entwickler ankreiden darf, oder, ob man überlegen sollte inwiefern die eigene Erwartungshaltung ggf. ein wenig zu hoch war oder ist.



Das mag sein. Ich streite auch nicht ab, dass ich mehr erwartet habe. Genau darum gehts ja 



Whizzlefizz schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie Blizz das balancen will. Momentan siehts so aus als könnte man ein Szenario, egal in welchem Spec solo spielen.



Die anderen Szenarien sind teils etwas(!) fordernder. Beispielsweise musst du in einem Vorräte sammeln und gleichzeitig den Sammelpunkt deffen. Das wird allein kaum gehen oder ewig dauern.
Auch mit Klassen die wenigstens nebenbei noch mal einen Heal werfen können wirds deutlich einfacher. Hast du 3 DDs musst du ggf. ein wenig kiten oder CCen, hast du zusätzlich einen Heiler dabei kannst das meist auch weglassen. Ich glaub das einzige was definitiv ätzend wird sind 3 Heiler


----------



## Angrimssohn (18. September 2012)

Nuja, werde es mir nachher mal anschauen das Szenario. Mal schauen wie es wird. Das es nicht das Pre-Event ist (weil es dieses Jahr keines gibt) hat Blizz ja schon verkündet. Das Szenarios ein kleiner Snack für nebenbei sein soll, hat Blizz ja schon verkündet. 

Ich würde es aber begrüßen, wenn Blizzard zu bestimmten Highlights Events fährt.


----------



## Manitu2007 (18. September 2012)

also ich fand das Szenario recht witzig und für 5 min prügeln 250 g für die gilde kassieren warum nicht?

Im übrigen haben die Gobos gute arbeit geleistet ^^ Die Bombe hat mal wortwörtlich voll ins Schwarze getroffen


----------



## cataboom (18. September 2012)

*Theramores Sturz eine Enttäuschung *

Dann warte mal auf MoP ab....^^


----------



## Cyryna (18. September 2012)

Naja sich 10 minuten durch Irgendwas durchbomben und dabei nicht mal wirklich aufpassen müssen ist halt schon ziemlich langweilig, da muss man dann wohl hoffen, das das mit niedrigem Gearlevel wesentlich schwerer wird, ansonsten kann ich mir das nicht wirklich antuen.

Was das Storytelling von Theramore angeht:
Mich würds halt auch Interessieren warum die Bombe ausgerechnet auf Theramore fällt, und warum die Allianz nur ein einziges Boot schickt um sich das Anzusehen.
Auch die Sache mit der Focusing Iris wird mir nicht so ganz klar, ist das Ding jetzt in der Bombe drin oder nun doch nicht


----------



## Fedaykin (18. September 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Ich will nicht ausschliessen, dass im Video mehr gezeigt wird, ich kenne nur die Beta Version mit schwarzem Bild und nur Ton.



Dann warte mal auf das Video, welches auch bereits seit einem Monat in der Beta verfügbar ist, das sollte einige Fragen klären.



Langsuir schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Super, dann kannst du ja meine entstandenen Fragen beantworten
> - Wieso wird ausgerechnet Theramore angegriffen und nicht direkt SW? Die Bombe erschien mir groß genug



Weil es wesentlich einfacher ist einen Stützpunkt anzugreifen als gleich die Hauptstadt.



Langsuir schrieb:


> - Apropos Bombe? Wo kommt sie her, wer hat sie in Auftrag gegeben und wie konnte es sein, dass der Allianz der Bau dieses gewaltigen Dings entgangen ist?



Woher sie kommt weiß ich nicht, vermutlich aus einer Waffenfabrik. Wer hat sie gebaut? Goblin-Söldner, welche in Lohn und Brot der Horde stehen. Warum ist der Bau der Allianz entgangen? Weil die Horde den Bau gut versteckt hat. Nicht alles ist für jeden sofort sichtbar.



Langsuir schrieb:


> - Wieso gab es keinerlei Luftabwehr? Ich sehe nicht einen Startversuch um den Zeppelin aufzuhalten.


Pearl Harbor hatte auch keine wirkliche Luftverteidigung. Nenn es arroganz, selbstsicherheit oder einfach nur die trügerische Ruhe die dazu geführt hat, dass niemand auf den Angriff vorbereite war.



Langsuir schrieb:


> - Wieso lande ich in Theramore bzw. wer hat mich hingeschickt und wer hat das so gut getimed, dass ich Sekunden nach dem Bombenabwurf ankomme?


Vollkommen richtig. Darauf habe ich auch hingewiesen. Eine detailliertere Einleitung wäre hier sinnvoll gewesen. Da hast du recht



Langsuir schrieb:


> - Wieso ist die Fokussierende Iris in Theramore? Wieso ist die so wichtig? Wieso will Jaina die Iris beschützen und nicht sofort die Reste verteidigen und die Horde sofort zurückdrängen?


s.o. auch hier hätte ich ein abschließend Video erwartet, aber auch das habe ich in meinem Beitrag bemängelt.



Langsuir schrieb:


> - Jaina will ihre Ruhe nach der Niederlage.. Ok verständlich, aber was macht sie weiter? Ich kann mir nich vorstellen, dass sie das auf sich sitzen lässt..



Warten wir auf die Ereignisse die noch kommen werden. Garrosh ist ja zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt immer noch der Anführer der Horde, wird mit MoP aber der Endboss werden....es wird noch viel passieren im Addon.



Langsuir schrieb:


> Das sind die Fragen die sich in einer Hinführungsquest oder meinetwegen auch nur ein längeres Video für mich erklären müssten.



Auch da sind wir einer Meinung. Die Einführung sowie das Ende sind relativ kurz und knapp gehalten, da hätte ich mir auch mehr gewünscht. 

P.S. Die von mir gegebenen Erklärungen basieren nicht auf einem ominösen Hintergrundwissen, welches nur ich besitze. Ich erkläre mir die Ereignisse nur so. Vllt. liege ich auf völlig falsch, wer weiß.


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Super, dann kannst du ja meine entstandenen Fragen beantworten
> - Wieso wird ausgerechnet Theramore angegriffen und nicht direkt SW? Die Bombe erschien mir groß genug
> *das goblinschiff hat aufgrund der grossen bombe nicht genug treibstoff an bord um bis nach sw zu gelangen...und eine noch viel grössere bombe ist vlt schon im anflug auf sw?
> *- Apropos Bombe? Wo kommt sie her, wer hat sie in Auftrag gegeben und wie konnte es sein, dass der Allianz der Bau dieses gewaltigen Dings entgangen ist?
> ...


----------



## leckaeis (18. September 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, will Garrosh nicht zwingend die Allianz vernichten. Er will nur nicht in Frieden mit ihnen leben. 
Was meint ihr, warum die Allianz auf Kalimdor so bluten musste? Ich sag nur Dunkelküste, Eschental und Steinkrallengebirge. 

Garrosh will Kalimdor für sich, Lordaeron ist ihm vermutlich egal?


----------



## cashhh (18. September 2012)

Ich schliesse mich Doofkatze an. Und Blizzards Dauerargument in letzter Zeit zu fehlendem Content in Cataclysm, die Entwickler wären alle mit MOP beschäftigt, lässt böses Ahnen. Sollte das Addon den gleichen Ansprüchen folgen wie das Event, dann gute Nacht WOW. Sie werden es spätestens merken, wenn die Jahrespässe ausgelaufen sind und diese Accounts nicht mehr bespielt werden.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. September 2012)

cashhh schrieb:


> Ich schliesse mich Doofkatze an. Und Blizzards Dauerargument in letzter Zeit zu fehlendem Content in Cataclysm, die Entwickler wären alle mit MOP beschäftigt, lässt böses Ahnen. Sollte das Addon den gleichen Ansprüchen folgen wie das Event, dann gute Nacht WOW. Sie werden es spätestens merken, wenn die Jahrespässe ausgelaufen sind und diese Accounts nicht mehr bespielt werden.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesbi (18. September 2012)

Ich zitiere mal, denke es stammt von Susanne.



> Szenarien bieten den Helden in WoW: Mists of Pandaria die Möglichkeit zum kleinen instanzierten Abenteuer für Zwischendurch. Für die Szenarien sind weder Tank noch Heiler motwendig. Die Kurzabenteuer bieten Euren Recken die Möglichkeit, ein paar Erfolge, Tapferkeitspunkte, Goldmünzen und mit Glück interessante Beutestücke zu verdienen.



Szenarien

Und genau das ist es, ein kleines Abenteuer für zwischendurch.
Sicher hätte man es schöner gestalten können, aber als großer Pre-Event war das Szenario nie gedacht. Auch ist nicht jeder Glücklich wochenlang von Zombies und Erdbeben genervt zu werden.

Aber als ich das Szenario das erste Mal gespielt habe, musste ich doch an die daraufhin erscheinenden Post denken.

Entäuscht kann man nur werden, wenn man Erwartungen in etwas setzt und ehrlich habe ich in das erste Szenario jetzt keine Erwartungen gestellt.
Der MoP Trailer und die Anfangsvideos der Fraktionen die wecken Erwartungen aber sicher nicht ein auf circa 10min ausgelegtes Szenario das auch später noch im Spiel sein wird.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. September 2012)

so schauts aus


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. September 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> so schauts aus



Ja, Ihr habt ja recht. Mehr soll ein Szenario nicht sein...
Aber was ist denn hier passiert: Blizzard macht ein großes Geheimnis aus dem Szenario, es kommt nicht in die Beta.
Das Szenario wird als Vorevent gehandhabt. 

Ist doch klar, dass man sich da Hoffnungen macht, dass das Szenario "besser" ist als die anderen, die man bereits aus der Beta kennt, oder?


----------



## Uratak (18. September 2012)

Ich denke die Spieler dieser Welt werden grundsätzlich immer unzufriedener. Allerdings wollen auch immer mehr Entwickler eher nur das schnelle Geld und dieses gibt es über PR. Je häufiger ein Spiel in Erscheinung tritt desto eher wird Umsatz gemacht. Hier reichen sich Blizzard, BioWare usw. die Klinke in die Hand.

Mit dem "Inhaltspatch" jetzt taucht der Name Blizzard wieder auf vor der Erweiterung. Vermutlich hat der ein oder andere auf die Ankündigung zu Theramore sein Abo aktiviert und so ist das Ziel erreicht. Selbst wenn Spieler nur 5 Tage als gewollt anfangen ist es ein Sieg für die Entwickler. Das PR Projekt wird bzw. wurde eh finanziert von den Abo´s.

Im Fall Blizzard muss ich gestehen, dass ich seit nun fast 6 Monaten raus bin aus World of Warcaft. Nach nun gut fast 8 Jahren WoW und 2 Jahren davon in einer aktiven Endprogress Gilde reicht es einfach. MoP ist vorbestellt. Die neuen Talentbäume angeschaut. Die Begeisterung geht mehr in Richtung Gefrierpunkt und so scheint mir der Start der Erweiterung im Herbst passend. Über den Winter werden die Spieler kaum draußen ihre Freunde auf ein Bier oder zum Grillen treffen und so wird MoP locker 1/2 Jahr beschäftigen. Herzlich Willkommen in dieser Zeit ist auf der F2P Modus in SWtoR. Dumm sind diese Leute wirklich nicht.

Das alle Mitarbeiter des WoW Teams wirklich an diesem arbeiten halte ich für Zweifelhaft. Eher werden 30% an "Titan" arbeiten. Der Markt und die Community schreit nach einer neuen Erfahrung. Damals hat Blizzard mit WoW einen Trend gesetzt und nach Jahren Millionen bewegt. Dieses Zugpferd ist nun erschöpft, weil zig andere aufgesprungen sind und es ausbeuten. Ich wünsche mir von ganzem Herzen, dass die Entwickler eine neue gloreiche Spielerfahrung auf den Markt bringen von dem nicht jeder Hanz und Franz mehr Ahnung hat. Wo nicht jeder rumheult sondern wie zum Start von WoW den Spielern die Kinnlade in den Schoß fällt und man erstmal einfach nur sprachlos ist.

Die heutigen Generationen zu motivieren und am Bésten noch umsonst ist eine Krankheit. Ob es dafür ein Heilmittel gibt? Wer weis ...


----------



## Saji (18. September 2012)

Ich war enttäuscht. Das konnte selbst der Wappenrock den man am Ende von Jaina per Post bekommt nicht richten. Und dabei stehe ich total auf solchen unnützen Fluff. 

Ich schließe mich einfach Doofkatze mal an, er hat alles gesagt. Dieses Szenario als geheimes Pre-Event für MoP zu bringen bricht mir irgendwo das Herz.


----------



## Naras (18. September 2012)

Also so mies finde ich das Szenario jetzt auch wieder nicht o.O 
Es ist zwar keine "(Mana-)Bombe" (oder doch ? ) aber es ist ganz okay, mehr als ich erwartet hab. 

 mfG


----------



## StCuthbert (18. September 2012)

Als Szenario nicht begeisternd, aber ok. Das es bei einer Anforderung von Itemlvl 353 ein AoE-Fest wie Instanzen zum Ende von WotLK war - geschenkt.

Als Pre-Event enttäuschend. Es wäre besser gewesen, sie hätten gleich ganz darauf verzichtet.

Mir haben bis jetzt alle Worldevents bei WoW mehr oder weniger gefallen, vor allem, da man meist mit vielen Spielern gemeinsam in der Welt unterwegs war. 15 Minuten mit zwei anderen in einem instanziertem Gebiet sind kein Vergleich dazu.


----------



## Veshrae (18. September 2012)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Das Event ist (aus meiner Sicht) mies, aber das addon sein Geld auf jedenfall wert.



Muss halt immer jeder für sich entscheiden.
34€ (Amazon) auf 24 Monate (bis zum nächsten Addon). (Auch mit den monatlichen Kosten noch immer ein recht günstiges Hobby)


----------



## xxdaxterxx (18. September 2012)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Muss halt immer jeder für sich entscheiden.
> 34€ (Amazon) auf 24 Monate (bis zum nächsten Addon). (Auch mit den monatlichen Kosten noch immer ein recht günstiges Hobby)




Bekommt man aber auch schon für 29,99€ ;-) und ne 60 Tage Gametimecard gibts für 21€(also 10,50€) ;-) Ist zwar Milchmädchenrechnung aber is halt so :-)


----------



## Eyora (18. September 2012)

> Langsuir, on 18 September 2012 - 14:22, said:
> - Wieso ist die Fokussierende Iris in Theramore? Wieso ist die so wichtig? Wieso will Jaina die Iris beschützen und nicht sofort die Reste verteidigen und die Horde sofort zurückdrängen?
> 
> s.o. auch hier hätte ich ein abschließend Video erwartet, aber auch das habe ich in meinem Beitrag bemängelt.



Achtung Spoiler:



Spoiler



Die Iris ist ein Artefakt des blauen Drachenschwarms. Es dient zur Bündelung der Arkanen Magie Azeroths.Und hätte im Meer versenkt werden sollen. Wurde allerdings gestohlen. Daher ist die Iris wichtiger als jede Stadt samt ihrer Einwohner.


Mehr möchte ich allerdings nicht verraten um euch das Buch "Tides of War" nicht zu verderben.

Wie macht man ein Spoiler aufklappfenster? Ah, habs.


----------



## Rabaz (18. September 2012)

Super schrieb:


> Man kann sich für nicht erfüllte Erwartungen nur selbst verantwortlich machen und nicht Dritte, in dem Fall Blizzard.



Das ist schön solche Kunden wünscht sich jedes Unternehmen auf der ganzen Welt. Habe ich vom Lieferanten wieder nur Mist bekommen und den auch noch verspätet ? Hmmm och naja dann bin ich selber Schuld mit meinen übertriebenen Erwartungen. So is brav. Ich bin schon lange der Überzeugung, die können machen was sie wollen. Eines Tages werden sie nur noch einen Eimer Sch.... irgendwo hinstellen - und selbst den werden noch hunderttausende toll finden und abonnieren.

Die Begeisterung nimmt von mal zu mal ab und ja, DAS liegt auch an uns und nicht nur am Spiel. Aber Blizzards Pflicht wäre, sich den Ar.... aufzureißen um diese Begeisterung neu zu entfachen. Mit einem Spiel was immer flacher wird, glattrasierten 2-Tasten-chars, china-style, einem Talentsystem was unser Hund ausfüllen kann, Haustierkämpfen und diesem event gelingt ihnen das nicht bei jedem, Gott sei Dank.


----------



## Zhiala (18. September 2012)

Ach daher kenn ich diese Iris...stimmt, da war mal was irgendwo hab ichs läuten gehört und wusste nicht wo die Glocke hängt^^ 

Zum Szenario hat Doofkatze alles gesagt. Ein kleines Preevent rund um Theramore wäre schöngewesen, da geht normalerweise eh keiner hin und es gibt alternative Gebiete zum questen. Ein paar Mobs, eine Questreihe die die Geschichte soweit erzählt und zum Abschluss das Szenario wären wohl besser angekommen.


----------



## schenkbael (18. September 2012)

als Szenario ok und es wird die ersten Male  in den neuen Szenarien bestimmt auch spaßig.

Für ein Pre-Event etwas dürftig


----------



## Ayi (18. September 2012)

Lonesmage schrieb:


> Oh? Ich bekam nur ein Abschluss-Video, wo die Bombe geworfen wurde. Vielleicht haben andere es auch nicht gesehen?



Die Allianz bekommt das Video am Anfang. Die Horde jedoch am Ende. Somit spielt die Hordeversion des Szenarios zeitlich gesehen kurz vor der Allianzversion. Das Video an sich ist aber das selbe.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (18. September 2012)

Im Vergleich zum WotLK Pre ist das Ding ein Witz. Für sich alleine genommen sind es ca. 15 Minuten Spaß. 

Ich hatte auch auf eine epische Schlacht gehofft in der man gerade als Allianzler in letzter Minute flüchten kann und sich die Zerstörung Theramores von einem Luftschiff o.Ä. mit ansehen muss... da wäre tausend mal mehr drin gewesen als Blizzard jetzt gemacht hat.

Andererseits kann ich die Argumentation, das die Spieler sich bei allen vorherigen Events ausregten, nachvollziehen sodas diesmal kein Weltevent kam.  

Andererseits liegt Theramore so abgeschieden, und Armeen der Horde durch das Brachland und die Düstermarschen stapfen zu lassen wäre auch nicht zu viel verlangt gewesen...

Schade drum. Aber das Übliche halt: Gute Idee -> scheiß Umsetzung.

(wenn die MoP Szenarien auch so werden finde ich das allerdings OK, das sind 10-15 min amüsieren für zwischendurch, generell in Ordnung, aber doch nicht beim Pre Event...).


----------



## Ayi (18. September 2012)

Dominar schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum WotLK Pre ist das Ding ein Witz. Für sich alleine genommen sind es ca. 15 Minuten Spaß.
> 
> Ich hatte auch auf eine epische Schlacht gehofft in der man gerade als Allianzler in letzter Minute flüchten kann und sich die Zerstörung Theramores von einem Luftschiff o.Ä. mit ansehen muss... da wäre tausend mal mehr drin gewesen als Blizzard jetzt gemacht hat.
> 
> ...



jap... Am besten fand ich das für WotLK (das für BC hab ich nicht mitbekommen, zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich noch im Lowlevelbereich und hab mich eher ums Leveln gekümmert als um ein Pre-Event) Aber auch das für Cata war nicht schlecht mit der Rückeroberung von Gnomeregan / Echoinseln und auch mit den Rissen. Aber das für MoP war wirklich nur Mist, zumindest als Pre-Event gesehen. Für ein Szenario an sich ist es ja ok.

Auf MoP freu ich mich jedenfalls trotzdem.Aber eines versteh ich nicht ganz: Wie konnte Jaina das ganze überleben? Oder wird das in dem Buch dann klar?


----------



## Mijelikki (18. September 2012)

Weiss eigentlich jemand was es mit Zidormi auf sich hat die an der Brücke zu Theramore steht? Ich habe das Gefühl, das Thema "Theramore" ist noch nicht am Ende angelangt.


----------



## Wakosan (18. September 2012)

Da ich jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen wollte dachte ich mir es passt hier ganz gut rein!


Mir ist soeben aufgefallen das Theramore einen 2 Eingang / Ausgang bekommen hat !

Früher war es nur nördlich, nun aber gibt es auch Westlich einen Eingang

und von dort aus führt ein komplett neuer Weg über den Tauren posten der Grimmtoten. Dort stehen sehr funktionierend aussehende Belagerungsmaschinen der Allianz sowie ein paar 38er Patrouillen und schönen Allianz Bannern

Startet von hier aus der Marsch nach OG für die Allianz?

Klar Spekulation aber ich fände es sehr geil wenn man hier mit Maschinen sich erst mal den Weg gegen Garrosh Streitkräfte hindurch kämpfen müsste / Als ausgleich Vielleicht den Klingenhügel (instanziert?) platt macht um dann gegen das ja Stark auf Verteidigung umgebaute OG zu Kämpen (Instanziert!)

Das OG Ja geraidet wird ist ja bekannt, und durch die Umbauarbeiten die mit Cata begannen ist OG ja schon sicherer geworden (diverse Stacheln etc )

Ich fände esCool wenn die Allianz mit Jaina an der Seite von dem zerstörtet Theramore los starten würde um Rache an Garrosh zu nehmen 

Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## Wakosan (18. September 2012)

Mijelikki schrieb:


> Weiss eigentlich jemand was es mit Zidormi auf sich hat die an der Brücke zu Theramore steht? Ich habe das Gefühl, das Thema "Theramore" ist noch nicht am Ende angelangt.



Mit Zidormi kann mann in das alte Theramore der Vergangenheit reisen , inkl allen NPC´s und Quest´s. Wohl eine Lösung da mann das level Gebiet nicht verliert


----------



## 3DSpliT (18. September 2012)

Wakosan schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen wollte dachte ich mir es passt hier ganz gut rein!
> 
> 
> Mir ist soeben aufgefallen das Theramore einen 2 Eingang / Ausgang bekommen hat !
> ...



Echt geile Idee/Entdeckung. Aber ich frage mich wie ists dann mit der Horde? Weil soweit ich weiß wird die Horde auch Garrosh bekämpfen. Wird die Horde mit der Alli zusammen angreifen? Oder wird vielleicht sogar Thrall Allianz und Horde zusammen gegen Garraosh führen?! Wäre aber eher unrealistisch, da es ja hieß, dass der Konflikt zwischen Horde und Allianz wieder stärker sein soll. Mhh, was denkt ihr und du Wakosan? 

Lg Tim


----------



## Wakosan (18. September 2012)

Hm Horde und Allianz glaub ich nicht das diese zusammen kämpfen.

ich würde da 2 Lösungsansätze vermuten.

1) Die Horde überrennt zuerst Theramore und "kapert" die Maschinen die die Allianz eigentlich nehmen wollte, wäre recht einfach zu lösen da die Hauptsequenz dann sowohl auf Allianz als auch Horde gleich wäre, die Horde hätte halt ein kleines Event wo Theramore übernommen wird, während die Allianz z.b Die Maschinen vorbereiten muss.

Sobald die jeweilige Fraktion dann in den Maschinen ist / die Maschine einsatzbereit sind ist es beiderseits identisch (bis auf die Anführer Allianz jaina / horde Vol´jin). Ob nun selber Gefahren wird oder Eskor ist fraglich ob sich Blizzard nach Uldum erneut so etwas einbaut ohne das das geheule los geht . 

Somit hätten beide Fraktionen vorher ein kleines Event bevor der Ansturm nach OG beginnt.

2) Die Horde bekommt mit Vol´jin ein komplett eigenes Event und startet von seinen Inseln unter OG los

lg

Patrick


----------



## 3DSpliT (18. September 2012)

Die beiden Vorschläge klingen echt gut. Aber ist es sicher das die Horde mit Vol`jin geht und nicht vll. mit Thrall?
Habe mal was von einem Blauen gehört das Thrall dort mit von der Partie sein wird, aber anderst als wir denken. Könntest du dir da was vorstellen?

Lg Tim


----------



## Wakosan (18. September 2012)

Genaues gibt es darüber leider noch nicht, zumindest wäre mir nichts bekannt.

Wie gesagt handelt es sich um reine Spekulationen.

Wenn Thrall wiederkehrt würde ich es komisch finden. Er war ja jetzt sehr mächtig und diente ja als Weltzenschamane.
Ihn nun wieder zum Kriegshäuptling zu machen wäre etwas krass.
Thrall war auserdem so extrem präsent in Cata, das er gerne mal eine Auszeit haben darf.


Voljin war ja von Anfang an gegen Garrosh, es ging ja soweit das er sogar aus OG Auszog.
Wenn jetzt Garrosh (wie bereits bekannt) am Rad dreht, denbke ich ist er einer der ersten der Garrosh von Thron schmeißen wird.

Baine Bluthuf unterstützt Garrohs Fall bestimmt auch, sein Vater wurde ja von Garrosh getötet, auch wenn Garrosh hier nur eine Marionette war

Ob die Horde einen andere Rasse als Kriegshäuptling aktzeptiert ist fraglich, aber bisher gab es auch keinen so extremen putsch gegen einen Kriegshäuptling.(in WoW, in der WC Lore gab es bereits einen putsch)

Natürlich steht auch noch in den Sternen was mit dem Kind von Thrall passiert, auch wenn dies dann sehr schnell groß geworden ist^^


----------



## 3DSpliT (18. September 2012)

Ja ich meinte, dass Thrall an dem Kampf teilnehmen wird. Aber eben anderster als wir erwarten. Die frage, was wird Thrall machen? Wird er zu Garrosh halten? Könnte ich mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen würde aber für eine gute Überraschung sorgen.


----------



## Wakosan (18. September 2012)

3DSpliT schrieb:


> Ja ich meinte, dass Thrall an dem Kampf teilnehmen wird. Aber eben anderster als wir erwarten. Die frage, was wird Thrall machen? Wird er zu Garrosh halten? Könnte ich mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen würde aber für eine gute Überraschung sorgen.





Hm der Gedanke gefällt mir.

Aber ich glaube wenn sich die Horde gegen Garrosh erhebt, ist Thrall zu "weich" um sich gegen sein Volk zu stellen.

Es wird ja gemunkelt das hinter Garrosh´s Veränderung die Brennende Legion steckt.

Passen würde hierzu das Garrosh ja "verdorben" wird und unter Og Bößes anstellt wo aktuell ja Orc´s mit Roter Haut (=DAmöneninfiziert) leben.

Vielleicht kommt nach MOP ja die Rückkehr der Brennenden Legion. Blizzard munkelt ja das sie die Fäden für dies schon länger ziehen. Passen würd es da die allianz & Horde ja auf Kriegsfuß stehen hätten diese größere Erfolgsaussichten mit einer Invasion.


----------



## Âluzifer (18. September 2012)

So sieht es eben aus wenn man Azubi´s/ Praktikanten oder gerade neu Grafikdesigner an was rann setzt. Die alten Hasen die was drauf hatten sitzen eben alle an Titan. Denn das muss ja der Brüller schlechthin werden.

Over and out.....so long

PS.: Wie hingerotzt, in dem Sinne da nimm friss oder geh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wakosan (18. September 2012)

Âluzifer schrieb:


> So sieht es eben aus wenn man Azubi´s/ Praktikanten oder gerade neu Grafikdesigner an was rann setzt. Die alten Hasen die was drauf hatten sitzen eben alle an Titan. Denn das muss ja der Brüller schlechthin werden.
> 
> Over and out.....so long
> 
> PS.: Wie hingerotzt, in dem Sinne da nimm friss oder geh!!!!!!!!!



Das das Szenario schlecht gemacht ist würde ich gar nicht mal sagen, von der Grafik her ist es schon auf Stand. Nur wurde Sory technisch viel viel viel viel zu wenig daraus gemacht.
Schade das sich hierbei nicht etwas mehr mühe gegeben wurde bzw. nicht ein Eigenes Event gemacht wurde.

Denn was viele Spieler nicht verstehen wollen: MOP hat KEIN PRE EVENT !
Theramore ist ein Szenario das mit 90 wieder kommt (vielleicht dann ja besser) 
Blizzard hat dies ja nur als "Vorgeschmack" rein gegeben um die zeit bis MOP etwas zu versüßen.

Theramore, so hoffe ich es ist einfach noch nicht fertig und vorallem vom Level her so gar nicht angepasst so das es einfaches gekloppe ist.

Titan? Das ist noch in weiter weiter weiter Ferne solange WoW noch so läuft wie es läuft den es hat immer noch massig Spieler.

So far...hoffen das MoP geil wird und Theramore noch fertig gestellt wird


----------



## MondGruppe (18. September 2012)

Warum Enttäuschung? Es ist ein pre event und das zu Lichking und Cata war insgesamt gesehen auch nicht deutlich länger oder anspruchsvoller als das jetzige. Das Jetzige ist sogar finde ich schöner gestaltet mit pahsing und kontinuirlichen Verlauf der eben mal in 15 Minuten zu schaffen ist. das soll ja kein szenario werden wie dann auf stufe 90.. sondern einfach nur bissel eine überleitung...

#man kann auch echt machen was man/blizzard will.. Hauptsache man findet etwas um zu motzen, mal zu schwer, mal zu leicht, mal zu lang, mal zu kurz.. hauptsache es wird gemeckert und nicht einfach mal genossen was da ist.


----------



## Wakosan (18. September 2012)

MondGruppe schrieb:


> Warum Enttäuschung? Es ist ein pre event und das zu Lichking und Cata war insgesamt gesehen auch nicht deutlich länger oder anspruchsvoller als das jetzige. Das Jetzige ist sogar finde ich schöner gestaltet mit pahsing und kontinuirlichen Verlauf der eben mal in 15 Minuten zu schaffen ist. das soll ja kein szenario werden wie dann auf stufe 90.. sondern einfach nur bissel eine überleitung...
> 
> #man kann auch echt machen was man/blizzard will.. Hauptsache man findet etwas um zu motzen, mal zu schwer, mal zu leicht, mal zu lang, mal zu kurz.. hauptsache es wird gemeckert und nicht einfach mal genossen was da ist.



Theramore ist kein PRE Event  ---> http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/blog/5891812/Die_Nebel_lichten_sich_Schlie%C3%9Ft_euch_der_Schlacht_um_Theramore_an-16_09_2012

Es ist ein Szenario und kein Event, weil es bisher zu viel geheule gab und Blizzard nicht für ein 2 Wochen ding so viel Zeit investieren wollte.

Das nun aber Theramore soooo Storyschwach rum kommt ist klar eine Enttäuschung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (18. September 2012)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Öhm Euch ist schon klar, das das Szenario mit einem kleinen Video startet, mit dem der Angriff eingeläutet wird? Deshalb stimmt hier einfach vieles nicht!



öhm zurück ^^
also weiß ja nicht auf welcher Seite und ob Du Live oder Beta spielst, aber hab´s jetzt mit 2 Chars auf Hordeseite gespielt und beide mal KEIN Video,sondern sofort auf dem Schiff am Landungssteeg


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. September 2012)

> Was never meant to be a world event. It's the first Scenario of the game. Tons more content coming next week!


----------



## Eyora (19. September 2012)

Was die Geschichte angeht muss ich euch sagen, das es nicht am Szenario selbst liegt, sondern an der meiner Ansicht nach miesesten Übersetzung in einem Computerspiel.
Aus Prinzip spiele ich auf Englisch und habe mich gefragt, warum alle so meckern, das die Geschichte schlecht erzählt sei. Ok, sie ist nicht die Perle der Dichtkunst, aber durch Jana gut rüber gebracht. 
Da mein Jäger allerdings neue Talente verteilen musste, bin ich auf die deutsche geswitched und habe für den nächsten Lauf vergessen zurückzustellen.
Hier wurde mir bewusst, warum ihr alle schimpft, den die ganze Dramatik und meiner Ansicht nach auch die Geschichte gehen hier vollkommen verloren.

Nur was die Iris ist, muss man aus den Nexus-Quests oder den Romanen "Thrall" und "Tides of War" entnehmen.


----------



## Gameropa (19. September 2012)

Wakosan schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen wollte dachte ich mir es passt hier ganz gut rein!
> 
> 
> Mir ist soeben aufgefallen das Theramore einen 2 Eingang / Ausgang bekommen hat !
> ...



Dazu kann ich nur sagen:"" Lange nicht in Theramore gewesen "" Dieser zweite Eingang besteht schon seit längerer Zeit, er ist nicht mit dem Pre - Patch implementiert worden .


----------



## dreifragezeichen (19. September 2012)

nun mein senf dazu, egal was blizzard macht, macht es falsch. siehe woltk event. alle haben rum gejammert das wg den ghulen werden usw, hätte da blizz nicht eingeschreitet, hätte dann 90% der spieler erstmal nicht mehr gespielt. nun macht es blizz etwas einfacher und macht ne 3 man ini, wo man mit 353er eq reingehen kann, dann ist es öde, fad oder langweilig. wollt ihr wirklich 30 mins oder mehr für sowas verbringen. ich jedenfalls nicht, die grundinfo ist darin und reicht auch alles andere sehen wir MoP. und da wird bestimmt auch rumgeweint. also haltet die füße still und genießt es oder macht das event nicht. 

have fun


----------



## Domiel (19. September 2012)

zwei sachen stoßen mir wieder auf hier..

ersten die ewigen fanbois, die selbst nach so einem schlag in die fresse der spielerschaft noch ihren arsch hinhalten und stolz von sich geben.: komm blizzard, hier ist noch platz für alles andere!

zweitens die leute, die nicht erkennnen wollen oder können, dass dies das pre event ist! gc hatte eindeutig damals gesagt, dass das echte pre event gestrichen werden musste und das theramore szenario jetzt das pre event darstellt. nachdem er den (berechtigten) shitstorm im i-net mitbekommen hatte, versuchte er sich mehr schlecht als recht über twitter u.ä. sich da rauszureden..


----------



## Joyce86 (19. September 2012)

Wakosan schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen wollte dachte ich mir es passt hier ganz gut rein!
> 
> 
> Mir ist soeben aufgefallen das Theramore einen 2 Eingang / Ausgang bekommen hat !
> ...




Den 2. Weg gibts schon sehr lange,bestimmt schon seit Anfang des Jahres,mindestens.


----------



## Hsvfan (19. September 2012)

Dieser 2. Weg raus aus Thermore von dem ihr hier redet gibt es seid dem Cataclysmus!!


----------



## RedShirt (19. September 2012)

Prall fand ich das Szenario nicht... vor Verdopplung der HP wars sowas von n Witz 
Jetzt dauern immerhin die Gegner länger, und 2 Magier+ 1 Warlock ... wenn das Pet tankt auf Dämo, gehts. sonst ... aua.

Schade ist, daß die Minibombe schon relativ mageren Effekt hat, und den Tabard (neues Konzept passts wieder) kann man mögen oder nicht.
"Remember Theramore" war so das beste am ganzen Szenario (wegen Bombe).

Die "Belohnungen" sind als Epics halt n paar Goldstücke, auch für mich nix zum moggen außer dem Magierhut.
Die "ewigen Feuerwerke" sind ja leider rare, insofern farmbar, aber halt Sinnfrage.


----------



## Raijka (19. September 2012)

Domiel schrieb:


> zwei sachen stoßen mir wieder auf hier..
> 
> ersten die ewigen fanbois, die selbst nach so einem schlag in die fresse der spielerschaft noch ihren arsch hinhalten und stolz von sich geben.: komm blizzard, hier ist noch platz für alles andere!
> 
> zweitens die leute, die nicht erkennnen wollen oder können, dass dies das pre event ist! gc hatte eindeutig damals gesagt, dass das echte pre event gestrichen werden musste und das theramore szenario jetzt das pre event darstellt. nachdem er den (berechtigten) shitstorm im i-net mitbekommen hatte, versuchte er sich mehr schlecht als recht über twitter u.ä. sich da rauszureden..




Wie Recht du doch hast leider muss man schon sagen. 

Aber immerhin wir haben für diesen Schrott sogar eine Heldentat bekommen OMG was für eine Leistung haben wir vollbracht Planlos in Theramore rumgelaufen einige Mobs gekillt und ein wenig gezündelt juhu so wird man ein Held^^


----------



## Cancerofthesoul (19. September 2012)

Ich muss es mal ganz direkt sagen. Zu diesem Event fallen mir nur zwei Wörter sein: "Lieblos hingeklatscht".

Also so einen Quark habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt. Worst WoW-Thing ever! Wenn MoP genauso wird, dann trage ich WoW persönlich zum Grab. Wer sowas dann noch mit 13€ im Monat unterstützt...dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr.

Sorry für die knallharte Aussage, aber SOWAS kann man nicht mehr schön reden.


----------



## Revan76 (19. September 2012)

nachdem ich hier so viel kritik gelesen hatte, erwartete ich schon das allerschlimmste.. 
doch sieheda.. so schlimm war es gar nicht. die bezeichnung fanboi (fanboy) trifft auf mich nicht zu. doch versteh ich das geweine und schlechtmachen des events? nein! 
das event soll als erklärung dienen, wieso theramore hinterher zerstörrt ist. 
hätte man mehr geschichte einbauen können? sicher! tut das not oder ist das event selbsterklärend? die frage muss jeder für sich beantworten und mir persönlich hat es gereicht. ich wusste vorher ungefähr was passiert und wieso und da brauche ich keinen NPC mehr, der mir alles zum drölften mal erklärt. 

die allgemeine kritik wirkt auf mich unangebracht. am dienstag ist schon MOP release und was wird da jetzt erwartet? es ist einfach nur ein kleines gimmick, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.. 

einige kritiker wären gut beraten, damit aufzuhören überwiegend schwarz weiß zu denken.. und spieler dessen abo vor ewigkeiten ausgelaufen ist, dürfen sich gerne abgewöhnen, in solchen threads ihre meinung zu posten, ohne jemals das aktuelle event gespielt zu haben. 

wenn ich erneut was von epischen gefühlen lese, geb ich mir die kugel.. 

in diesem sinne.. cheerio


----------



## Yoshitomo (19. September 2012)

also ich wär´ja dafür daß Blizzard noch schnell vor Release der Pandas die Rakghulseuche von SWToR lizenziert mit dem feinen Unterschied daß nur notorische Meckerziegen angesteckt werden und daß vergessen wird den Impfstoff mit einzubauen  Bloß so daß manche "Ihr" geiles Pre-Event kriegen.


----------



## Arrclyde (19. September 2012)

Also mein WoW-Account liegt schon seit 1,5 Jahren auf Eis, aber das Theramore-Szenario wollte ich mir ansehen. Bei nem Bekannten vorbeigeschneit der mich aber vorwarnte: "willst du dir das wirklich antun?"..... Ja, meine Sicht der Dinge deckt sich mit der des TEs. Daraufhin habe ich mich in den Foren umgesehen. Das interessante waren nicht die Meckerer, sondern die anderen. Dementsprechend quote ich meinen Text aus der News zum "Sturz von Theramore":

_"[font=Arial, Helvetica]Viel schlimmer finde ich so Sätze von Spielern im Forum, wie:[/font]_[font=Arial, Helvetica]_"Blizzard macht kein großes Event mehr vor einem Addon, weil sich zu viele Leute beschwert haben..." oder "die haben so viel zu tun den wirklich wichtigen Content fertig zu stellen..."

Was ist der wichtige Content? Raids anstatt von elementaren Dingen die ein MMO zu einem solchen machen und die Geschichte dahinter erzählen? Und es haben sich so viele Leute über die Events beschwert..... ehrlich, wer ist noch so naiv? 

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal ganz dreist: Blizzard hat die letzten Jahre nur das nötigste gemacht und manchmal sogar nicht mal das (ein Jahr lang keinen Content). Und warum? Weil sie es können. Wenn man sieht was Blizzard an Geld einnimmt und wie die Firma nach dem Release von WoW gewachsen ist, hätte da mehr kommen KÖNNEN. Aber wozu wenn die Leute auch so bezahlen?

Da leist man im Forum, dass sich einer über seinen leeren Server beschwert und über die katastrophale Raidsituation. Das ist ja nichts ungewöhnliches. Aber dass dieser wenige dann offensichtlich erbost darüber erklärt das er dann halt mit 8 (!!!!!) 85ern den Server wechselt und das scheinbar auch noch als Drohung auffasst...... Da fasse ich mir an den Kopf. Ich droh doch keinem oder zeige ihm meinen Unmut indem ich ihm 200 Euro in den Rachen stopfe!!! 

Es geht nicht daru das er es sich leisten kann. Aber solange die Leute dafür zahlen das Blizzard nichts tut (z.B. gegen leere Server) werden die auch weiterhin nichts tun. Wer natürlich lieber zahlt als seine "Macht als Kunde" zu nutzen, der soll von mir aus auch bezahlen. Es müssten nur alle die mit irgendwas unzufrieden sind ihr Abo gleichzeitig kündigen und die Gründe angeben. Und Blizzard würde etwas tun, das ist sicher."_[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica]_
_[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica]_Ganz ehrlich, regt sowas nicht manchmal zum nachdenken an? Glauben einige wirklich, es gibt kein Event weil 2% der WoW-Spieler die sich auch in Foren herumdrückt von denen dann nicht mal die Hälfte meckert, das zuviel gemacht hat? Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal: Blizzard macht sich keine Mühe mehr weil sie gemerkt haben das noch genug zahlen auch wenn sie NICHTS machen (Geisterseher, Fraktionsungleichgewicht, 1 Jahr Content-Leerlauf und vieles mehr). Viel besser sogar: die Kunden zahlen sogar EXTRA für die Lösung der Probleme um die sich Blizzard für ihre Kunden kümmern sollte."_[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica]Ich bin ganz ehrlich enttäuscht von dem Event und ich finde es bitter zu sehen was aus der Firma geworden ist. Aber daran sind teilweise die Spieler selber Schuld und ich kann Blizzard verstehen. Warum sollten sie etwas ändern wenn es auch so geht? Das ist jetzt natürlich nur meine Meinung, das darf ja jeder sehen wie er will. [/font]


----------



## RedShirt (19. September 2012)

"garnichts gemacht" ist ein klein wenig heftig.

Vor allem find ich (grad wenn man mal die Beta gespielt hat) es hart zu sagen: die sitzen auf der Kohle, und tun nix außer Däumchen-drehen.

Ist Deine Meinung, aber "I beg to differ".

"Die zahlen auch so" --> von 12 Mio auf 10 Mio Abos. Ne, tun sie nicht =) und Blizzard weiß, daß sie sich um den Kunden kümmern müssen. Und das tun sie auch.

Cata-pre-Event war auch net so der Burner, aber ich würd auch lieber die Arbeit in den Content gehen sehen, als in ein Pre-Event was halt 1 Woche lang "lebt".  More Raidbosses, more graphics, more fun.


----------



## Arrclyde (19. September 2012)

@Redshirt:
beg to differ..... hmmmmm. Also bei macht sich seit Jahren das Gefühl breit das Blizzard nur noch das nötigste Macht. Egal wo.
Cataclysm war ein gutes Beispiel. Für Diablo3 wurde etliches rausgekürzt damit es im Quartal mit den Einbrechenden WoW-Einahmen die Gesamtumsatz und Gewinnzahlen hebt (Ja, ich glaube die "Aussage" nicht das so vieles nicht ins Spiel passte). Starcraft2 ist objektiv betrachtet völlig Ok, ich persönlich mag es aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht, aus anderen finde ich es sehr gut. 

Aber grade bei WoW habe ich über die Jahre viel Liebe zum Detail gehen sehen. Viele Versprechen und Ankündigungen nicht eigehalten gesehen. Erinnert sich jemand an die Aussagen wie "wenn wir X-Millionen Abos erreichen senken wir die monatlichen Preise", "Die Ausrüstung wird in WoW nicht so einen entscheidenden Faktor darstellen wie z.B. in Diablo2" oder auch vor Classic-Release "Wir werden auch Arenen im Spiel haben in der sich Spieler messen können"..... Es gibt noch weiter Aussagen die später korrigiert werden mussten oder revidiert. 

Anfangs haben mir die Raids noch Spaß gemacht, zum Schluss war das ein notwendiges Übel. Es wird sich nur noch auf Timesinks konzentriert => Raids, Dailies, Highend-Equip mit Over the top Stats, kurze Levelphase und die Entwertung von 95% der gesamten Spielwelt. Gut es gibt Leuten denen gefällt es wie Blizzard das macht, mir nicht. Schade, weil WoW war für mich mal eine tolle Freizeit Beschäftigung. 

Ich schreibe hier weil "Der Sturz von Theramore" für mich bezeichnend ist, und ich mich ehrlich frage: Wann fängt Blizzard mal wieder richtig an sich Mühe zu geben nicht nur mein Geld zu wollen, sondern mir auch ordentlich etwas dafür zu bieten?


----------



## RedShirt (19. September 2012)

Hast Du mal n Mönch gespielt? Und die neuen Gebiete gesehen?
Abgesehen von den Pet Battles und den Tillers - das sind sicher Timesinks...

aber: war mats farmen keine Time Sink? Oder Zugangsquestreihen für irgendwas? Reputation-Dungeons? Usw? Was genau ist denn Inhalt, wenn ein Raid z.B. als "time sink" bezeichnet wird von Dir? =O

Also *mein* Faible ist Raiden. Ich mag es, Bosse zu besiegen. Normal + HC. Da spielen aber 10 mit, und ich mache nicht (mehr) alles kompromisslos. 3 Raidtage - sorry, aber dat get nischt mehr. Zuviel anderes was ich nicht dafür aufgeben will.
Klar "kocht es weich". 

Ich freu mich auf den Mönch, das 1-85 mal mit nem ganz neuen Char, und auch auf die Raids und Instanzen. Pet Battles - ich sehe vor den Raids schon per Battle entscheiden, wer antanken darf  man kann viel mehr draus machen.

Jeder muß das finden, was ihm Spaß macht. Das muß nicht WoW sein.


----------



## Eyora (19. September 2012)

Arrclyde schrieb:


> Also mein WoW-Account liegt schon seit 1,5 Jahren auf Eis, aber das Theramore-Szenario wollte ich mir ansehen. Bei nem Bekannten vorbeigeschneit der mich aber vorwarnte: "willst du dir das wirklich antun?"..... Ja, meine Sicht der Dinge deckt sich mit der des TEs.




Jetzt mal bei aller liebe, aber du gehst mit der Erwartung an die Sache dran das es dir nicht gefallen soll. Sprichst einen Bekannten an, dem das Spiel scheinbar auch keinen Spaß macht (was die Frage aufwirft warum er es spielt.) und das nur um uns hier mitzuteilen, das ein Spiel das du seit Jahren nicht mehr spielst, dir auch jetzt nicht mehr gefällt?

Von unserem Recht als Käufer machen wir Gebrauch, denn uns gefällt was Blizzard macht, deshalb zahlen wir dafür.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. September 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Von unserem Recht als Käufer machen wir Gebrauch, denn uns gefällt was Blizzard macht, deshalb zahlen wir dafür.



naja... wirklich gefallen tut es mir nicht, was blizzard in den letzten jahren so abgeliefert hat. ich finde das spiel noch ganz ok...aber eben nur ok.... immernoch besser als mit schlechtem fernsehprogramm den feierabend zu füllen, deswegen bezahle ich dafür.


----------



## Arrclyde (19. September 2012)

@Eyora:
Wie kommst du auf diese Schlussfolgerung? 
Ich war immer skeptisch wenn etwas neues ansteht. Aber größten Teils hat mir Blizzard gezeigt das sie es immer noch drauf haben. Und ich bin definitiv nicht mit einer negativen Haltung heran gegangen. Mein Bekannter hat auch keine negative Einstellung zu WoW, nur er kannte es schon bevor er es mir zeigte und war, wie so viele, enttäuscht. 

Ich sehe vieles kritisch, allerdings nicht immer alles negativ. ABER ich habe schon vor Jahre damit aufgehört mir alles schön zu reden. Schließlich wollen die mein Geld, also sollen sie mir auch was bieten.
Ich habe nie wirklich ausgeschlossen das ich MoP spiele. Nur von dem was ich weiß und was immer noch so an infos kommt möchte ich was MoP angeht skeptisch bleiben und warte erst mal ein paar Tests ab bevor ich Geld investiere. So ist bei mir der Stand der Dinge bei MIR. Wenn das für dich alles in Ordnung ist und es dir gefällt ist das ok, und ehrlich: freut mich für dich. Aber warum es den Leuten so schwer fällt sich von etwas zu trennen das ihnen nicht mehr gefällt und ein deutliches Signal zu setzen (sieht man in diversen auch in den offiziellen Foren) ist mir unbegreiflich.


----------



## k0ller (19. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich hatte irgendwie viel viel mehr erwartet. Sowohl spieltechnisch als auch storytechnisch war das irgendwie ein "nichts".
> 
> Spieltechnisch: Die meisten Gegner haben 60.000 Trefferpunkte. Selbst Tol Barad Gegner sind bei 90.000 Trefferpunkte angekommen und da macht man immerhin bis auf Tank (der genau wie Problim locker solo tötbar ist mittlerweile) eigentlich alles alleine. Die Mehranzahl an Gegnern führt einzig dazu, das man evtl. sterben könnte, daher gibt es immerhin 2 Helfer, wobei man mEn locker 1 Gruppenmitglied weglassen könnte. Wir sind zu dritt reingegangen, der komische DK, den wir als dritte Person mitgenommen haben, war teilweise alleine unterwegs, wir sind mittem Chopper durch die Gegend gerast und haben die nächsten Gegner gesucht. Absteigen, Feuerregen Blizzard 2 Attacken, aufsteigen.
> Man kommt an und wird wie in einer Questreihe erstmal hingestellt, 1 Welle Gegner töten. Wuhu Part 1 erledigt. Zu den Schiffen, Kapitäne töten, anzünden. Part 3: 25 Gegner töten. Part 4: Standarten holen + nen Katapult besiegen (warum lässt man uns gegen ein Katapult kämpfen??). Part 5: Endgegner + Gefolge töten. Ende. Da habe ich auch nichts vergessen. Da ist keine Spannung dazwischen, kein großes Gerede, keine Geschichte. Das sind Quests ohne Questtexte ohne Questgeber.
> ...


muss dir zu 100% zustimmen^^


----------



## Eyora (19. September 2012)

Arrclyde schrieb:


> @Eyora:
> Wie kommst du auf diese Schlussfolgerung?
> Ich war immer skeptisch wenn etwas neues ansteht. Aber größten Teils hat mir Blizzard gezeigt das sie es immer noch drauf haben. Und ich bin definitiv nicht mit einer negativen Haltung heran gegangen. Mein Bekannter hat auch keine negative Einstellung zu WoW, nur er kannte es schon bevor er es mir zeigte und war, wie so viele, enttäuscht.
> 
> ...



Diese ganze Diskussion ist doch mal wieder nichts anderes als schön und schlecht reden. Und dein Post klang wirklich sehr negativ und voreingenommen.

Aber ich glaube ich höre einfach auf Foren zu lesen und zu kommentieren.


----------



## Valdrasiala (19. September 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube ich höre einfach auf Foren zu lesen und zu kommentieren.



Impossibru! *g*


----------



## Fremder123 (19. September 2012)

So, hab jetzt auch das Event absolviert dem ich seit Wochen entgegenfieberte. Hatte extra die Account-Reaktivierung so gelegt dass das Pre-Event in die bezahlte Zeit fällt. Und als passionierter "Fanboy", der die Blue's seit jeher eher in Schutz nimmt als kritisiert, war ich trotz des Threads hier erstmal froh gemut. Allerdings hat Doofkatze leider recht. Es ließ ja eh Schlimmes erahnen wenn der Katze mal was wirklich schlecht findet, da er ja meist irgendwas Gutes an allem findet aber dennoch war ich positiv gestimmt.

Im Nachhinein gesehen hat sich allerdings leider alles bestätigt was hier und anderswo bemängelt wird. Ich fühlte mich permanent an das Worgen-Startgebiet erinnert, da das Prinzip nahezu das Gleiche ist. Das ganze Event ist nach nicht mal 10 Minuten vorbei und bis auf die Heldentat auch vergessen. Schade schade, ich hab mich wirklich seit langer Zeit drauf gefreut da ich bspw. die Cata-Pres noch in guter Erinnerung hatte, die ja gleich mal mehrere Stufen hattten. Das war nüscht Blizzard, hoffentlich wird MoP nicht ähnlich lust- bzw. lieblos...


----------



## Shintuargar (19. September 2012)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Ich hab zu BC-Zeiten mit WoW angefangen und zu Wotlk gabs ein Hammer-Event! Nekropolen weltweit! Zombies steckten Spieler mit einer Seuche an, die sie weiter verbreiteten! Die Nekropolen droppten Dinge, wie Rüstungen und das Schmuckstück, in Karazahn gabs die Fledermaus als Pet und eine Axt, die einen in den Gitaristen der Blizz-Ingame-Band verwandelte.



Naja, streng genommen war das WotLK-Pre-Event nur eine Wiederholung des Events in Classic WoW bei der Einführung von Naxxramas. Einzig das mit den Zombies und dem anstecken war neu. Aber da hat man auch gemerkt, dass die Spielerschaft damit nicht zurecht kam, wenn sie nicht täglich wie gewohnt "roboten" konnten. Geheult, sodass Blizzard das mit den Zombies kurzerhand über den Haufen warf. Das wäre nämlich durchaus weiter gegangen und hätte quasi die Vorgeschichte zu dem erzählt, was wir im Addon schließlich bei der "Wrathgate"-Quest erlebt haben (und der Befreieung von Unterstadt).

Streng genommen war zum Beispiel das Pre-Event zu BC auch kein tolles. Dämonen strömten aus dem Portal und mussten aufgehalten werden. Wobei das noch etwas atomsphärisch war, weil das Portal während der gesamten Classic Zeit besuchbar war und quasi erst zu BC aktiv wurde.


----------



## Theopa (20. September 2012)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Naja, streng genommen war das WotLK-Pre-Event nur eine Wiederholung des Events in Classic WoW bei der Einführung von Naxxramas. Einzig das mit den Zombies und dem anstecken war neu.



Das war ja das beste am Event 
Spätestens ganz am Ende, man verwandelt sich, rennt nach OG und castet die Explosion. Es war einfach ein geniales Event, besser als das folgende Addon allemal 

Ich finde Theramore naja, ganz nett. Ich will mich jetzt nicht beschweren, endlich mal Content für 3 Leute zu haben macht die Szenarien schon zu ner feinen Sache. Lediglich die Horde als USA '45 gefallen mir nicht, das hatte einfach viel zu viel von ner Atombombe.


----------



## Mr.MojoRisin (20. September 2012)

blizzard steckt halt alles in marketing kram


----------



## Fedaykin (20. September 2012)

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit eine Sache:

warum ist Theramore verloren? Klar, da stehen jetzt ein paar Ruinen, aber mal ehrlich, wir als Allianzler haben die bösen Hordler inklusive dem noch böseren Warlord besiegt und vertrieben. Ihre Schiffe brennen, ihre Soldaten haben das zeitliche gesegnet, warum bauen wir Theramore nicht wieder auf? So schlimm sieht es da doch garnicht aus. Das Loch wird zugeschüttet, die paar zerstörten Gebäude wieder aufgebaut, die Truppen massiv verstärkt und schon haben wir wieder eine neue/alte Basis. Verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, warum Theramore nun als "verloren" gilt...

Und die andere Frage die ich mir als Allianzler jetzt auch stelle: warum fiel die Bombe erst jetzt? Bomben und Luftschiffe gibt es seit Jahren, warum gerade jetzt der Angriff? Was war das Trigger-Event?

Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## RedShirt (20. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt auch das Event absolviert dem ich seit Wochen entgegenfieberte. Hatte extra die Account-Reaktivierung so gelegt dass das Pre-Event in die bezahlte Zeit fällt.



Ist ja kein Pre-Event... sondern ein Szenario, was künstlich auf 85 gedrückt wurde, weils eben kein Pre-Event gibt.
Einzig der Wappenrock/die Minibombe sind halt "vanity items" die man eigentlich in nem Pre-Event erwartet.

Aber: Schöner wärs schon gewesen, wenn da k.A. Pandas durch OG gerannt wären, die einen irgendwohinschicken.


----------



## BigRizz (20. September 2012)

Die Maurer von Theramoore enpfangen lieber harz 4 anstatt auf dem bau zu arbeiten und die Bombe isn blindgänger aus dem 2ten Weltkrieg   kleiner scherz am rande...   kein plan WoW zock ich seit knapp einem jahr nimma....

kleine Frage : gehört vielleicht hier nicht rein aber nen neuen thread wollt ich jetz auch nicht deswegen eröffnen...muss man eig. den Monk von LvL 1 anfangen oder steigt man ähnlich wie mim DK bei nem höheren lvl ein...mein acc is seit ewigkeiten inaktiv und habe mich auch nicht sonderlich für wow mehr interesiert und infomiert...


----------



## Fedaykin (20. September 2012)

BigRizz schrieb:


> Die Maurer von Theramoore enpfangen lieber harz 4 anstatt auf dem bau zu arbeiten und die Bombe isn blindgänger aus dem 2ten Weltkrieg   kleiner scherz am rande...   kein plan WoW zock ich seit knapp einem jahr nimma....
> 
> kleine Frage : gehört vielleicht hier nicht rein aber nen neuen thread wollt ich jetz auch nicht deswegen eröffnen...muss man eig. den Monk von LvL 1 anfangen oder steigt man ähnlich wie mim DK bei nem höheren lvl ein...mein acc is seit ewigkeiten inaktiv und habe mich auch nicht sonderlich für wow mehr interesiert und infomiert...



Bitte beim Thema bleiben!


----------



## Raijka (20. September 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Pre-Event... sondern ein Szenario, was künstlich auf 85 gedrückt wurde, weils eben kein Pre-Event gibt.
> Einzig der Wappenrock/die Minibombe sind halt "vanity items" die man eigentlich in nem Pre-Event erwartet.
> 
> Aber: Schöner wärs schon gewesen, wenn da k.A. Pandas durch OG gerannt wären, die einen irgendwohinschicken.




Ähh Falls es dir entgangen ist Pandaria ist noch nicht entdeckt^^ Also Theoretisch können auch keine Pandas irgendwo Rumstehen ^^ Aber nicht so bei Blizz da gilt: "Story pfeif drauf Logik pfeif drauf" wir tun mal s als ob wir Pandaria schon endeckt hätten


----------



## Fedaykin (20. September 2012)

Raijka schrieb:


> Ähh Falls es dir entgangen ist Pandaria ist noch nicht entdeckt^^ Also Theoretisch können auch keine Pandas irgendwo Rumstehen ^^ Aber nicht so bei Blizz da gilt: "Story pfeif drauf Logik pfeif drauf" wir tun mal s als ob wir Pandaria schon endeckt hätten




Na das Thema haben wir aber zu genüge ausdiskutiert...


----------



## Fremder123 (20. September 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Pre-Event... sondern ein Szenario, was künstlich auf 85 gedrückt wurde, weils eben kein Pre-Event gibt.
> Einzig der Wappenrock/die Minibombe sind halt "vanity items" die man eigentlich in nem Pre-Event erwartet.


Ist mir sch**ßegal wie man das nun nennen will. Fakt ist, es findet JETZT statt wie eben all die Events zu vergangenen Addons. Und es gibt eine Heldentat für den erfolgreichen Abschluss, wie eben bei all den Events zu vergangenen Addons. Also vergleiche ich das auch naheliegenderweise miteinander. Und selbst wenn es ein Szenario ist - sollte dieses groß angekündigte Feature in MoP genauso umgesetzt sein, dann gute Nacht. Die gestrige Erfahrung ist und bleibt eine Enttäuschung.



BigRizz schrieb:


> kleine Frage : gehört vielleicht hier nicht rein aber nen neuen thread wollt ich jetz auch nicht deswegen eröffnen...muss man eig. den Monk von LvL 1 anfangen oder steigt man ähnlich wie mim DK bei nem höheren lvl ein


Ich bin mal nicht so: Geht bei 1 los. DK war (Gott sei Dank) die (unrühmliche) Ausnahme.


----------



## Fedaykin (20. September 2012)

Meine elemtar wichtigen Fragen hat immer noch keiner beantwortet


----------



## Fremder123 (20. September 2012)

Das lässt sich auch kaum beantworten, außer von Chris Metzen selbst. Kommt halt ein Gobbo-Luftschiff daher und einer dieser Fieslinge wirft die Bombe ab. Ende. Erklärung dazu? "Ist uns eben grad so eingefallen".


----------



## Fedaykin (20. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> "Ist uns eben grad so eingefallen".



Damit kann ich leben. Immer noch besser als die Einführung der Draenei


----------



## Flavastulta (20. September 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit eine Sache:
> 
> warum ist Theramore verloren? Klar, da stehen jetzt ein paar Ruinen, aber mal ehrlich, wir als Allianzler haben die bösen Hordler inklusive dem noch böseren Warlord besiegt und vertrieben. Ihre Schiffe brennen, ihre Soldaten haben das zeitliche gesegnet, warum bauen wir Theramore nicht wieder auf? So schlimm sieht es da doch garnicht aus. Das Loch wird zugeschüttet, die paar zerstörten Gebäude wieder aufgebaut, die Truppen massiv verstärkt und schon haben wir wieder eine neue/alte Basis. Verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, warum Theramore nun als "verloren" gilt...
> 
> ...



Da kann man genauso gut fragen, warum man nicht einfach den Park in SW wieder aufbaut, ein bisschen Erde aufschütten, etwas Rasen sähen, ne Mauer drum, passt schon... So einfach ist das aber nicht. Die halbe Stadt ist dem Erdboden gleich gemacht und, wenn man sich mal den Krater anguckt, offenbar in irgendeiner Art und Weise verstrahlt, so dass man dort vielleicht gar nicht mehr leben kann, ohne dass man anfängt nachts zu leuchten. Außerdem sind bis auf Jaina und ein paar Zivilisten, die mit einem Schiff evakuiert worden sind, sämtliche Einwohner von Theramore tot. Und das hier ist nicht WC3, wo man einfach ein paar Ressourcen sammelt und aus der Kaserne dann Soldaten rausspaziert kommen. Die Menschen werden kaum die Möglichkeit haben, so eine Garnision wie Theramore an der Küste des Feindeslandes aufzubauen und zu halten, wenn der Krieg komplett ausbricht.

Und die 2. Frage: Wie du vielleicht weißt, entfernt Jaina die Fokussierende Iris aus der Bombe, während die Allianz die Stadt aufräumt. Und die Dinger gibts halt nicht bei jedem Gemischtwarenhändler zu kaufen, sondern wurde während des DS-Raids aus dem Auge der Ewigkeit geholt. Danach hat Garrosh, welcher sich immer mehr zum blutrünstigen Kriegstreiber entwickelt, sie sich irgendwie unter den Nagel gerissen. Ohne die FI wäre die Bombe längst nicht so effektiv gewesen, eher vergleichbar mit den Bomben, die die Blutelfen in den Wäldern von Terrokar gebastelt haben, und die waren im Vergleich zur Theramore-Bombe bessere Chinaböller.

Ich hoffe, diese Antworten erscheinen dir befriedigend 

OT-P.S.: Es erstaunt mich immer wieder, wie viele Leute, teils seit Jahren, nicht mehr WoW spielen, aber immer genau dann in den Foren zur Stelle sind, wenn etwas neues herauskommt, worüber man meckern kann...


----------



## Locaros (20. September 2012)

Naja, ich muß zugeben, dass ich mir vom MoP-Pre auch mehr versprochen hatte. 
Aber ich hoffe mal, dass da noch was kommt, denn die Zerstörung Theramores kann man doch nicht so stehen lassen? 
Meine Spekulation: Entweder wird Garrosh gestürzt und Vol´jin übernimmt die Herrschaft über die Horde (vllt kehrt auch Thrall zurück) oder die Allianz rächt sich auf irgend eine Weise. Oder soll das als Hintergrund für MoP laufen?


----------



## Fremder123 (20. September 2012)

Flavastulta schrieb:


> wenn man sich mal den Krater anguckt, offenbar in irgendeiner Art und Weise verstrahlt, so dass man dort vielleicht gar nicht mehr leben kann, ohne dass man anfängt nachts zu leuchten


Mir war gar nicht bewusst dass dort Little Boy abgeworfen wurde. Ich dachte immer Todesschwinge spuckt handelsübliches Standardfeuer.



Flavastulta schrieb:


> Außerdem sind bis auf Jaina und ein paar Zivilisten, die mit einem Schiff evakuiert worden sind, sämtliche Einwohner von Theramore tot.


Sinn? Jaina ist eine mächtige Magierin, warum hat die nicht einfach das hölzerne Luftschiff in Brand geballert oder die Luft ausm Ballon gelassen? Wie es präsentiert wird bleibt halt der stinkende Hauch des Unnachvollziehbaren/ Unlogischen. Goblins kommen gemütlich angeschwebt und werfen in aller Ruhe das Ding ab? Und keiner macht was dagegen? Ist ja nicht so, dass man ein schwerfälliges Luftschiff dieser Größe nicht schon von weitem sehen und Gegenmaßnahmen vorbereiten könnte, erst recht in der Heimstatt von Gandalfs Halbschwester.


----------



## Eyora (20. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mir war gar nicht bewusst dass dort Little Boy abgeworfen wurde. Ich dachte immer Todesschwinge spuckt handelsübliches Standardfeuer.
> 
> 
> Sinn? Jaina ist eine mächtige Magierin, warum hat die nicht einfach das hölzerne Luftschiff in Brand geballert oder die Luft ausm Ballon gelassen? Wie es präsentiert wird bleibt halt der stinkende Hauch des Unnachvollziehbaren/ Unlogischen. Goblins kommen gemütlich angeschwebt und werfen in aller Ruhe das Ding ab? Und keiner macht was dagegen? Ist ja nicht so, dass man ein schwerfälliges Luftschiff dieser Größe nicht schon von weitem sehen und Gegenmaßnahmen vorbereiten könnte, erst recht in der Heimstatt von Gandalfs Halbschwester.



Dir ist schon aufgefallen das die im Video über den Wolken flogen?

In Theramore hat niemand etwas von dem Angriff mitbekommen, bis die Bombe runter ging. Ist dasselbe Szenario wie die Bombe über Hiroshima.


----------



## Flavastulta (20. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mir war gar nicht bewusst dass dort Little Boy abgeworfen wurde. Ich dachte immer Todesschwinge spuckt handelsübliches Standardfeuer.



1. Glaube ich nicht, dass man irgendwas an Todesschwinge, außer seinem Wahnsinnigwerden, als handelsüblich bezeichnen kann, und 2. hat Todesschwinge mit dieser Bombe herzlich wenig zu tun.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Sinn? Jaina ist eine mächtige Magierin, warum hat die nicht einfach das hölzerne Luftschiff in Brand geballert oder die Luft ausm Ballon gelassen? Wie es präsentiert wird bleibt halt der stinkende Hauch des Unnachvollziehbaren/ Unlogischen. Goblins kommen gemütlich angeschwebt und werfen in aller Ruhe das Ding ab? Und keiner macht was dagegen? Ist ja nicht so, dass man ein schwerfälliges Luftschiff dieser Größe nicht schon von weitem sehen und Gegenmaßnahmen vorbereiten könnte, erst recht in der Heimstatt von Gandalfs Halbschwester.



Der genaue Hergang der Geschichte wird ingame wirklich sträflisch schlecht repräsentiert. Vielleicht nicht zuletzt deshalb, damit die Leute Tides of War kaufen um da zu lesen, was genau passiert ist. Dazu ein Auszug aus dem wowpedia.org-Artikel zu Rhonin, welcher ebenfalls vor Ort und beteiligt war:



Spoiler



When it seemed as though the battle had been won, Rhonin saw a goblin sky galleon approaching with an enormous mana bomb powered by the Focusing Iris. Thinking quickly he realized that Jaina's tower was heavily warded in magic and as such drawing the mana bomb to it would localize the mana bomb explosion. Believing that Jaina was the future of the Kirin Tor, he brought her into her tower redirected Jaina's portal when she opened. When Jaina realized exactly what Rhonin was doing, she tried to stop pointing out that he had a family and was the leader of the Kirin Tor. Knowing that localizing the mana bomb explosion would ensure his beloved would be safe from the blast, Rhonin bluntly told Jaina that she was the future of the Kirin Tor and then pushed her through the portal when the bomb was dropped. Just before the portal closed, Jaina caught a glimpse of Rhonin exploding in a cloud of lavender ash as the mana bomb detonated in front of him.




Und die Erläuterung dazu:


Spoiler



Den Zeppelin vom Himmel zu holen hätte nichts gebracht, dann wäre die Bombe trotzdem explodiert. Nur dadurch, dass sie im Turm war ist nicht ganz Theramore inkl. Umgebung, sondern nur das Zentrum draufgegangen.




Auch mächtige Magier(innen) sind immer noch Sterbliche mit begrenzten Fähigkeiten und nicht allmächtig.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. September 2012)

Flavastulta schrieb:


> Auch mächtige Magier(innen) sind immer noch Sterbliche mit begrenzten Fähigkeiten und nicht allmächtig.


Mag sein. Wenn die Gute nicht mal in der Lage ist ein paar Goblins auf einem gammeligen Holzgestell aufzuhalten, kann es bei ihr mit Might & Magic in der Tat nicht allzuweit her sein. Schade drum.


----------



## Flavastulta (20. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mag sein. Wenn die Gute nicht mal in der Lage ist ein paar Goblins auf einem gammeligen Holzgestell aufzuhalten, kann es bei ihr mit Might & Magic in der Tat nicht allzuweit her sein. Schade drum.



Darf ich dich nochmal auf den zweiten Spoiler in meinem vorherigen Post hinweisen, in welchem ich kurz die Sinnlosigkeit einer solchen Aktion erläutere?


----------



## Hosenschisser (20. September 2012)

Flavastulta schrieb:


> 1. Glaube ich nicht, dass man irgendwas an Todesschwinge, außer seinem Wahnsinnigwerden, als handelsüblich bezeichnen kann, und 2. hat Todesschwinge mit dieser Bombe herzlich wenig zu tun.



Der Ursprung deines Post kommt halt immer dabei raus, wenn man nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung hat, aber mitreden will. 

Pass auf. Jetzt kommt ein von intelligenten Fremdwörtern gespickter Beitrag, der mich als doofen darstellen soll.


----------



## Flavastulta (20. September 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Der Ursprung deines Post kommt halt immer dabei raus, wenn man nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung hat, aber mitreden will.
> 
> Pass auf. Jetzt kommt ein von intelligenten Fremdwörtern gespickter Beitrag, der mich als doofen darstellen soll.



Ich verstehe weder, warum du mich indirekt persönlich angreifst, noch, was du inhaltlich sagen willst, geschweige denn, warum die Hälfte deines Beitrags in weißer Schrift geschrieben ist und bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (20. September 2012)

Flavastulta schrieb:


> Ich verstehe weder, warum du mich indirekt persönlich angreifst, noch, was du inhaltlich sagen willst, geschweige denn, warum die Hälfte deines Beitrags in weißer Schrift geschrieben ist und bitte um Aufklärung.



Kein wunder das du das nicht verstehst. Ich meinte ja gar nicht dich sondern den Ursprung, weshalb du das von mir zitierte geschrieben hast. Ursprung = Beitrag des Nutzers den du zitiertest.

Die weiße Schrift hatte den Grund, weil ich wußte wie dieser Nutzer reagieren würde und mir dann ein Späßchen daraus machen wollte. Das geht jetzt leider nicht mehr, aber ist auch nicht wichtig.


----------



## Flavastulta (20. September 2012)

Dann hab ich das natürlich falsch verstanden und bitte um Entschuldigung, falls du dich angegriffen fühlst oder ich deinen kleinen Streich ruiniert habe


----------



## Hosenschisser (20. September 2012)

Nönö, alles paletti.


----------



## Shelung (21. September 2012)

Genau sollen sie die Schlacht um unterstadt kurz wieder rein patchen.

Das würde ich als pre event akzeptieren.     Zwar schon x-mal gemacht aber das macht fun ;D


----------



## Fedaykin (21. September 2012)

Soeben auf mmochampion gelesen.

_"Players expected Theramore to be a big event, rather than a preview of how the Scenario system works. It was a systems preview and not an event."

_Damit dürfte das Thema ja geklärt sein


----------



## Hotwiesel (21. September 2012)

Also gut das Event welches keines ist, ist nun nicht der "brüller", sondern nur ein Szenario aber ich denke da es für 3 Leute ausgelegt ist, hätten Sie es etwas schwieriger machen können. Selbst zu zweit lässt sich das Szenario vollbringen und das mit gerade mal 390er Equip.

Grüße das Wiesel


----------



## Fedaykin (21. September 2012)

Hotwiesel schrieb:


> Also gut das Event welches keines ist, ist nun nicht der "brüller", sondern nur ein Szenario aber ich denke da es für 3 Leute ausgelegt ist, hätten Sie es etwas schwieriger machen können. Selbst zu zweit lässt sich das Szenario vollbringen und das mit gerade mal 390er Equip.
> 
> Grüße das Wiesel



Wenn ihr euch die vollständige Mitteilung auf mmochampion durchgelesen hättet wäre auch der folgende Satz ebenfalls aufgefallen:

_"It should be said that scenarios in Mists of Pandaria will be more tuned for players in quest gear and dungeon blues, and as such will not be tailored for players in raid gear."

_Natürlich kann man das Szenario für Spieler mit einem Itemlevel von 400 ausrichten, aber dies wäre denjenigen gegenüber unfair die nicht raiden gehen.


----------



## Zaid (21. September 2012)

Ich seh das so ich weiß das es kein Pre Event war oder ist oder wird.... 
Also hab ich auch mit net viel gerechnet...

Aaaaaaber das es so wird ???? OMG...
Es sollte uns doch eig zeigen wie Szenarios so sind,
aber Leute ich bitte euch was war den das ??? 

Ich habe die Beta nicht gespielt oder ähnliches 
da ich mir diesen WOW effekt net verderben will. 
Deswegen hoffe ich das die anderen Szenarien einfach
besser gestaltet und auch von der Atmosphäre her besser
werden. 

btw: Wenn soviele rumheulen das es kein Pre Event gibt macht doch 
selber eins. In MoP soll doch der Konflikt der Horde und Allianz wieder 
angefacht werden also Raidgrp auf und Hauptstädte raiden ganz einfach.... 
(Das ist ein Vorschlag von mir keine Verpflichtung) 

So long.


----------



## Fedaykin (21. September 2012)

Zaid trifft Deutsche Sprache kritisch.
Deutsche Sprache stirbt.


----------



## Zaid (21. September 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Zaid trifft Deutsche Sprache kritisch.
> Deutsche Sprache stirbt.



Wayne


----------



## Fedaykin (21. September 2012)

Zaid schrieb:


> Wayne



Muss man dir anrechnen. Du stehst wenigstens dazu.


----------



## Zaid (21. September 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Muss man dir anrechnen. Du stehst wenigstens dazu.



Klar warum sollte ich auch nicht dazu stehen ??? 
Ich weiß, dass ich ab und an Rechtschreibfehler oder
Grammatikfehler reinhaue...
Ich schreibe hier ja auch keinen Aufsatz wo ich genau 
darauf achte wie ich was schreibe


----------



## Fremder123 (21. September 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> _"Players expected Theramore to be a big event, rather than a preview of how the Scenario system works. It was a systems preview and not an event."
> 
> _Damit dürfte das Thema ja geklärt sein


Es ist leider nix geklärt. Denn sollte das so sein, dann war es schlicht schlecht kommuniziert. Zumal es eine Heldentat gab wie bei allen Pre-Events seit WotLK. Und da auch nix anderes passierte in den letzten Wochen... NATÜRLICH haben da die Spieler angenommen, dies wäre die ersehnte Pre. Jeder hat ja auf eine solche gewartet. Mit anderen Worten: Das Szenario ersetzt ein richtiges Event, keiner der Verantwortlichen erläutert das VORHER und jetzt stellen sie erstaunt fest, dass die Spielerschaft in Aufruhr ist. Es wird also kein richtiges Vorevent geben? Warum nicht? Gabs doch immer und war immer toll. Man wird halt das Gefühl nicht los, dass die Programmierer selbst irgendwie die Lust an diesem Spiel verlieren und nur noch das Nötigste tun. MoP kann ja heiter werden.

Und mal ehrlich: Wenn uns DAS auf die Szenarien einstimmen sollte, ging der Schuss gehörig nach hinten los, Pre oder nicht. SO sieht diese Neuerung also aus? Wie oft wird man dieses Feature wohl nutzen? Überlegen wir mal... einmal je Szenario, um es mal gesehen zu haben. 10 Minuten Langeweile, warum soll ich mir das mehrfach geben? Es sei denn die "richtigen" Szenarien (sofern es diese gibt) sind weit besser. Schau mer mal, wie der Kaiser sagt.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. September 2012)

Hotwiesel schrieb:


> Also gut das Event welches keines ist, ist nun nicht der "brüller", sondern nur ein Szenario aber ich denke da es für 3 Leute ausgelegt ist, hätten Sie es etwas schwieriger machen können. Selbst zu zweit lässt sich das Szenario vollbringen und das mit gerade mal 390er Equip.
> 
> Grüße das Wiesel


Da man es schon mit 364er (oder so ähnlich) betreten kann, düfte es wohl auch kaum zu zweit Probleme machen, wenn man schon 390er Equip hat. Ich habe es gestern z.B. mit einem Druiden iL ca. 374 (ich mit Schurken-Twink iL ca.366) zusammen gemacht, nachdem der dritte Spieler meinte, ohne Heiler und Tank ginge das nicht. Was mal wieder zeigt das selbst Langzeitspieler von WoW immer noch von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung haben. Ich als Schurke bin gerade mal einmal gestorben und das auch nur weil gerade das Telefon klingelte.^^
Und das ganze dauerte kaum 30 Minuten.
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, mit entsprechenden Equip (> 400) und der richtigen Klasse, eventuell DK, das Ding auch solo zu machen.


----------



## Fedaykin (21. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Man wird halt das Gefühl nicht los, dass die Programmierer selbst irgendwie die Lust an diesem Spiel verlieren und nur noch das Nötigste tun. MoP kann ja heiter werden.



Aber mal ehrlich. Du kannst dies doch nicht an diesem "Event" festmachen, oder? Wenn ich mir anschaue was alles mit MoP eingeführt wird, bin ich schon der Überzeugung, dass Blizzard sich mit MoP wieder etwas mehr ins Zeug gelegt hat. Im Vergleich zu Cata ist es eine Steigerung von 100%...


----------



## Fremder123 (21. September 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich. Du kannst dies doch nicht an diesem "Event" festmachen, oder? Wenn ich mir anschaue was alles mit MoP eingeführt wird, bin ich schon der Überzeugung, dass Blizzard sich mit MoP wieder etwas mehr ins Zeug gelegt hat. Im Vergleich zu Cata ist es eine Steigerung von 100%...


Dein Wort in meinem Ohr.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (21. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> 10 Minuten Langeweile, warum soll ich mir das mehrfach geben? Es sei denn die "richtigen" Szenarien (sofern es diese gibt) sind weit besser. Schau mer mal, wie der Kaiser sagt.



Jop. Mal abwarten wie die Szenarien in MoP so werden wenn man nicht Gear der dritten T-Generation des AddOns trägt, d.h. grün/blau equipped ist. 

Ich denke dann wird das doch schon eine Herausforderung die nicht in 10 Minuten durchgerusht ist.


----------



## Flavastulta (21. September 2012)

Ich war eben mit meinem Paladin drin, der sein 2H-Schwert seit langer Zeit nicht mehr in der Hand hatte und gerade so das nötige Itemlevel hat. Zusammen mit einem Tank-Paladin und einer Katze, die wohl hauptberuflich eher Bär ist. Fordernd war das ganze kaum (soll es ja auch nicht sein), die größte Herausforderung war, nicht am Totem zu krepieren, aber zäh war die Sache auf jeden Fall und meinen Heilknopf musst ich tatsächlich auch suchen. Wenn dann in den MoP-Szenarien noch so etwas wie Kampfmechaniken dazukommen und kaum einer mit dem Equip weit über den Mindestanforderungen liegt könnte es vielleicht sogar passieren, dass man da anfangs nicht durch-facerollen kann. Naja, wir werden sehen, sprach der Blinde zum Tauben.


----------



## Fuzzymouth (21. September 2012)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> @DarthMarkus
> 
> Ja in der Hordenversion wird die gute Jaina gleich ganz weggelassen. Auf der Allianzseite taucht sie zwar auf, aber das macht es nicht besser.



Stimmt nicht ganz. Einfach mal in die Burg in der Mitte reinrennen, so wie ich beim ersten Mal. 

TS: Ah Jungs, hier ist der Endboss, öh Jaina? ....<onehit>...Mist, falsch abgebogen.


----------



## KodiakderBär (22. September 2012)

mein ich oder hat blizz in den letzten tagen einige epische gegenstände in die beute kiste reingepackt? war am tag wos gestartet war paar ma gezwungener maßen drin(danke leutz:-)  außerfeuerwerk nix un heute mit twinks fix durch für heldentat der mage nimmt nen 384iger hut mit raus mein dudu nen epischen stab und die sin vom design nich grade schlecht (aussehen)


----------



## Mofeist (24. September 2012)

son Pre-Event sollte meiner Meinung nach was "world event" (server event-)mäsiges haben, und das fehlt mir hier in diesem popligen Szenario. Story hin oder her (ja ist ja wie schon geschrieben wurde etwas drin) aber mir fehlt da wie gesagt das miteinander auch wenns "nur" wie bei cata irgendwelche Rifts waren..


----------

